# Industry Leading Peptides & Liquids Join the Revolution at EvolutionPeptides.com!



## evolutionpep (Sep 6, 2013)

*
EvolutionPeptides.com - The Next Evolution in Research Chemical Supply!
*






*
Iron Members - Thanks to popular demand we have dropped select products from *​_*25% to 40% OFF** regular sale prices throughout the month of September! 

In honor of the **NFL Season Kickoff** - t**hese are the **newest rock bottom prices** on our best in class 
American Made peptides and research chems. **NO PROMO CODE NEEDED! 
**
Get into the REDZONE SALE - **SEPTEMBER 6-9th EXAMPLES:**

**GHRP-2 & GHRP-6 - 16.99 - HOT!
CJC w DAC - 29.99 - ​FEATURED!
MOD GRF 1-29 (CJC w/o DAC) - 17.99 - ​HOT!
*__*GnRH (Tripto) - 29.99 - ​FEATURED!*__*
IGF-LR3 - 64.99 - ​FEATURED!
*__*IGF-DES - 72.99 - ​HOT!
*__*IPA - 13.99 - ​TOP SELLER!
*__*MT2 - 26.99 - ​HOT!*__*

Clen - 21.99 - ​HOT!
Clomi - 22.99 - ​HOT!
Exeme - 32.99 - FEATURED!
Letro - 28.99 - FEATURED!
Tadalafil - 21.99 - ​SUPER HOT!


---> CLICK HERE TO VISIT OUR SITE <---

Join our Newsletter for the most up to date sales, promos and events by clicking here.

See reviews by clicking here.

For non-sale products use REDZONE25 at checkout for 25% OFF.

Weekly Specials & Promo Codes Always Available
Free Shipping on orders over $250
Secure Shopping
Highest Grade SSL Security
Personal Customer Service 24/7*_​


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 7, 2013)

*See our continued sale on Tadalafil - 21.99* -- New FEATURED PRODUCT plus a SALE for it coming today!

-Team Evolution


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 7, 2013)

*Announcing our new FEATURED PRODUCT with a sale running through next Friday! It is part of our ENDZONE 25%-40% OFF sale - but our featured product will be extended.*

*FEATURE:* *CJC-1295 with DAC - Exceptional Peptide with an Exceptional Sale - 29.99
**
Hope you enjoy it -- join the Revolution! Use REDZONE25 at checkout for 25% off non EndZone products.

-Team Evolution

*


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks to our amazing customers response to our CJC-1295 DAC Feature (found in our sponsor section here) we've decided to extend this Feature Sale through Friday 9/13. Subject to availability we may extend it further from there... so keep posted!

*Join the Evolution Revolution -- Visit Us Here*

Thanks,

Team Evo


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 9, 2013)

*Sale!!*



evolutionpep said:


> Thanks to our amazing customers response to our CJC-1295 DAC Feature (found in our sponsor section here) we've decided to extend this Feature Sale through Friday 9/13. Subject to availability we may extend it further from there... so keep posted!
> 
> *Join the Evolution Revolution -- Visit Us Here*
> 
> ...


*
Still Available but flying out the door!! Take advantage of the* sale *NOW!!!!!!!!*


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 10, 2013)

*Big Month!!!!*

*Big Month for The Evolution Revolution!!!!*

*1-We have some new experienced IRONMAG VET Testers coming on board!! 
2-New State Of The Art Ads!!!
3-Huge contest with big giveaway!!!
4-Special Weekend Sale!!*

*If you have not already what are you waiting for???? 

**   J O I N THE E V O L U T I O N *


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 11, 2013)

*New AD is finished and will be launched soon! Along with Huge Sale!!!!!!!!*


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 11, 2013)

Guess our new Product Feature!? 

*Press your luck and visit our site

*Thanks,

Team @ Evolution


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 12, 2013)

bump for the Pats!


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 12, 2013)

_For all of you sales guys out there - a special treat that we love. Be inspired. Close or hit the bricks!_







​


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 13, 2013)

*>>> GHRPs, IGFs and More... UP TO 45% OFF LIMITED TIME!*

QUICK PREVIEW OF OUR SALE COMING TONIGHT... PRICES ARE IN EFFECT NOW!
*
In honor of our first GHRP Product Feature we've slashed UP TO 45% OFF GHRP's, IGF's and more!*_

GHRP-2 - 45% OFF SALE PRICE @ 14.99!
GHRP-6 - 45% OFF SALE PRICE @ 14.99!
IPAMORELIN - 45% OFF SALE PRICE @ 14.99!

IGF-DES - 25% OFF SALE PRICE @ 65.99!
IGF-LR3 - 30% OFF SALE PRICE @ 65.99!

*It doesn't get better than this - visit Evolution by clicking here*

_

​


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 13, 2013)

_VISIT OUR GHRP-2 FEATURE IN THE CHEM SECTION BY CLICKING HERE
_

_>> CHECK OUT OUR GHRP AND IGF SUPER SALE BY CLICKING HERE <<

__Thanks,

Team Evolution_​


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 16, 2013)

*GREAT WEEKEND FOR THE EVOLUTION REVOLUTION!!!!! IF YOU HAVE NOT JOINED WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR?!!?!?! DON'T FORGET TO SIGN UP FOR OUR ​*NEWSLETTER!!!!​

*​* *TEAM EVOLUTION​*


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 18, 2013)

*New AD!*

*Our New AD will be released Friday!!! Along with great weekend Sales!!! *


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 19, 2013)

*Weekend!!*

*Check back tomorrow for Huge Weekend Sale!!! Plus launch of new AD!!! Anyone wanna guess what it is???   *


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 20, 2013)

_Announcing our MONSTER 30% OFF IGFs SALE!

Check out our Sponsor Section Sale Thread 

_*>>> *_*Evolution's Featured Peptide: IGF-1 LR3 plus a Monster Sale - IGF's 30% OFF! <<<

*Thanks,

Team Evolution*

*_​


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 20, 2013)

_See our Sale Above

And be sure to sign up for our Newsletter - we have a Newsletter Only Special coming real soon..._

*>>> Sign Up Here, Takes 2 Seconds <<<

*_Thanks,

Team Evo_​


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 22, 2013)

_To our loyal Evolutionaries -- 

By popular demand we've extended our IGFs sale through Wednesday 9/25. 
Other products still at 25-40% OFF reduced prices  
including GHRP's, Tadalafil, Clen, Exeme, TB500, BPC and plenty more.._

_*<> Visit us here you'll love it! <>*_​


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 25, 2013)

_Evolution is about to land in Vegas. Olympia on deck!!!_


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 26, 2013)

_Olympia Sale! Vegas Baby!

We have some great specials running to honor our travels...

IGFs are still 30% off 
GHRPs are still 40% off
TB500 @ 29.99 Amazing Price!

Liquids Buy 2 Get 1 FREE

Anastrozole @ 29.99
T3 @ 29.99
Tamoxifen @ 29.99
GW @ 94.99
MK @ 96.99
Prami @ 59.99

Letro - Buy 3 Get 1 Free @ 29.99

and more...

EVO15 for those of your who like promo codes!

*> Click Here to Get Started <*

_​


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 27, 2013)

Big day at the O today!!!! Find the girl with the Evolution Revolution shirt on and come say hi to the big guy next to her!!!!!!


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 27, 2013)

Good lord Olympia!


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 28, 2013)

_*Olympia Sale! Check it!*_​


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 29, 2013)

_*1. Phil
2. Kai
3. Jay

Damn what a show! Make sure you visit our Olympia Sale - ends tomorrow night at 4am EST. Enjoy!
*_
_*> Get Started Here <*_​


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 1, 2013)

*Olympia!!!!!!*

*Thank You everyone that said hi at the O! *


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 2, 2013)

_*Quick Update: Our Olympia deals are still in effect until tomorrow (Thursday) at 4am EST. 
We will be changing to our new weekend deals after that!

Get going while the going is good!

Thanks from your Team @ Evolution
*_
​


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 3, 2013)

_*New October Promos coming soon to a forum near you! 

Stay tuned and be sure to sign up for our Newsletter 
by CLICKING HERE

Join the Evolution!*_​


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 4, 2013)

*Iron Evolutionaries,

We're kicking off October with our GONADS SUPER SALE 20% OFF and lots more tricks and treats!

First we are saying Thank You to our loyal customers, so here's a special promo code for 20% off on us: OCTOBER20

Second... we have select Peps and Research Liquids on bigger sales:

IGFs - 30% OFF @ 65.99
GHRPs - 40% OFF @ 16.99
GnRH - 35% OFF @ 35.99
TB500 - New Reduced Price @ 29.99
MT2 - Hot Sale Price @ 26.99

Best Deals on Liquids Buy 2 Get 1 Free

Anastrozole @ 29.99
T3 @ 29.99
Tamoxifen @ 29.99
Letro @ 29.99
Prami @ 59.99

Exeme - Hot New Sale Price @ 37.99!
Tadalafil - Hottest Seller 40% OFF @ 21.99! 

Any questions please PM or email us. 

Check us out on AllAboutPeptides.com and check back Saturday for the release of our new Product Feature!

*


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 5, 2013)

*new contest will be launched soon!!! Details coming shortly!!!!!*


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 5, 2013)

_*Top Sellers of the Weekend so far:

LR3
Tamoxifen
Tadalafil
Clomi*_

_*Join the Evolution! 
We are your source for the highest quality and most competitively priced USA peptides.*_​


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 6, 2013)

*Join the Evolution Newsletter!*



_*
Click Here to Sign Up*_​


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 9, 2013)

* Contest being released tomorrow!! Join the Evolution Revolution!!!!  *


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 10, 2013)

*Who is ready for a contest!?!?! *


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 10, 2013)

*Evolution Octoberfest Contest... Enter Now to Win!*

_*Feel like you never win anything? We get it. 
Enter Now in the Evolution Octoberfest Contest!

We are giving anyone (which could be you!) the chance to win FREE, FREE, FREE PRIZES! *_

_*How to Enter:*_
_1. Order from Evolution Peptides - No Minimum. 
Every single order from October 1st through the deadline of 11:59PM EST on October 31st is automatically entered into the contest.
2. Be sure after you order that you are signed up for our Newsletter. This is a requirement to claim your prize.
3. Check back for our FINAL ANNOUNCEMENT of the winners on Friday November 1st._

_*Here's How to Win:
*__On November 1st we will draw 3 winners from the pool of all order numbers entered in the contest._*
*
_*Here's What You Can Win:*_

_*1st Place - $150 Visa Gift Card and $50 Evo Credit towards anything on our site!*

*2nd Place - $50 Evo Credit towards anything on our site!

3rd Place - Free Tadalafil!

*We will be reminding you to enter throughout the remainder of the month. 
Let us know what you think of the contest. Tell your friends. 
If you think you want to win, reasonable shit talking is encouraged.


_

​


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 13, 2013)

Evolution Peptides welcomes everyone this weekend who has entered our OctoberFest Contest! We have a ton of new entries and several who have multiple entries. We are excited to see how many folks are joining the Evolution Revolution!

We are your source for the finest quality and most competitively priced research peptides and liquids. If you haven't entered our October promo - nows your chance! 

*>> Click to Enter <<*

Thanks,

Team Evolution​


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks to all of our VIPs who visited us this weekend! 

Make sure you sign up for our Newsletter so that you can get our best deals directly in your inbox!

*Sign Up Here

*Thanks,

Team Evolution​


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 17, 2013)

*Iron, 

Look for our new mobile site to be rolled out in the next 2 weeks. 

Browsing and ordering the finest quality and most competitively priced research peps and chems 
will be easier than ever -- and it'll look awesome too!

Thanks,

Team Evolution

*​


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 18, 2013)

*THE EASIEST SALE EVER - 25% Off for You!*

*Get 25% off already drastically reduced prices today!*

*Easy as this: use promo code EASY25 at checkout and get 25% off available items!*

*Example Sale Products:

Peps

GnRH - 29.99 Reduced 40% Off
PT-141 - 23.99 Reduced 40% Off
Frag - 31.99 Reduced 25% Off
LR3 - 65.99 Reduced 30% Off
GHRP-2 - 16.99 Reduced 40% Off

Research Liquids

Anastrozole - 29.99 Buy 2 Get 1 Free!
Clen - 21.99 Reduced 33% Off
Clomi - 21.99 Reduced 33% Off
Exeme - 37.99 Reduced 20% Off
Tadalafil - 21.99 Reduced 40% Off

And more...!

It's the easiest sale ever! Get on this.
And remember when you order you are automatically entered into our OctoberFest Contest!

Be sure to sign up for our Newsletter!*

*>> Click to Get Started! <<*



​


----------



## independent (Oct 18, 2013)

Nice sale. The pt-141 from evo is gtg too.


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 18, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Nice sale. The pt-141 from evo is gtg too.



Whats up BigMoe!? Thanks for posting. Pt-141 is a fave!


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 20, 2013)

_*The Easiest Sale Ever 25% Off and more...

Running through tomorrow night at 4am EST!

Get on it now... Enter our OctoberFest Contest

AND BE SURE TO SIGN UP FOR OUR NEWSLETTER FOR THE FRESHEST PROMOS DIRECTLY IN YOUR INBOX!

**>> Get Started Here <<
*_


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 21, 2013)

_*Easiest Sale Ever Best Sellers so far...

LR3
GnRH
GHRP-2
Clen
Exeme

Are you joining the Evolution Revolution!?*_​


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 22, 2013)

*9 Days left of the Contest!!!!* *ENTER TODAY!!!!!*


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 23, 2013)

*The contest is going GREAT!!!! Get your orders in now!!!!!*


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 25, 2013)

*20% Off World Series Celebration and more...!*

_JOIN OUR WORLD SERIES 20% OFF CELEBRATION!_

_CLICK HERE TO SEE THE SALE!

__A FEW EXAMPLES...
_
IGF-LR3 $65.99
MOD GRF 1-29 (CJC w/o DAC) $19.99
Melanotan II $26.99
PT-141 $29.99
TB500 $29.99​


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 25, 2013)

_*Research Liquids*

*Sale Items*

Clenbuterol $21.99
Clomiphene $21.99
Exemestane $37.99
Tadalafil $21.99 < Best Seller

*Buy 2 Get 1 Free!*

Anastrozole $29.99
T3 $29.99
Pramipexole $59.99
_
_and more..._

*Celebrate the World Series with us!*
*Use promo codes WSERIES at checkout for 20% off!*​


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 26, 2013)

Contest is almost over!!!! Enter NOW!!!!


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 27, 2013)

Join the EVOLUTION REVOLUTION today! World Series 20% Off Sale in FULL THROTTLE. Are you ready?



​


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 28, 2013)

*Contest*

*Contest is closing out!! Order now!! OR.........*


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 29, 2013)

*Only hours left!!!! Get your orders in!!!!*


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 30, 2013)

*Contest is almost over!!!!! ORDER NOW!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 30, 2013)

*All Treats, No Tricks 25% Off Halloween Sale!*

*All Treats, No Tricks 25% Off Halloween Sale!*







*Use code TRICK25 *

Simply enter the code when checking out.
Discount may not apply to all products. See each products page for more info.
Ends 11/01/13 @ 4am EST.​


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 31, 2013)

*last day to enter our contest!!! Order now!!!!!*


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 1, 2013)

_*COMING SHORTLY!!!*_​


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 5, 2013)

Check out our new ad coming soon!!


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 5, 2013)

_See our brand new Product Feature:_

_Restoring Evolution: All You Need to Know GnRH (Triptorelin) plus a 40% off GnRH Sale!_​


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 6, 2013)

*OctoberFest Winners!*

Hopefully you all are enjoying our brand new product feature for GnRH (Triptorelin)!

In the mean time we wanted to announce the the final winners for our OctoberFest Contest! 
We had a ton of entries and a lot of hype about who wants to win this contest so let us just say thank you for making this possible. 
We really enjoyed all the feedback and putting this on for you. 
Keep an eye for more contests to come soon.

*Winners:*

First Place -- the winner of a $150 Visa Gift Card and $50 Evo Credit is:

jason_mazzy

Second place -- the winner of $50 Evo Credit is: 

signal7

Third place -- the winner of a free Tadalafil is: 
still being confirmed w/ the winner-- should have this done this evening and will post! 

PM's will be sent to all winners shortly

Thanks again to all who joined the Evolution Revolution!!!

Sincerely,

Your Team @ Evolution​


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 7, 2013)

*Check back for SUPER SALES in November!!!*


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 8, 2013)

*In case you missed it!*

Our new AD!


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 8, 2013)

*New Sale coming today!!! Stay tuned!!!*


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 8, 2013)

_TO SAY THANK YOU AND COMPLIMENT OUR GNRH SALE - IT'S *FREE SHIPPING* FOR THE WEEKEND!!

USE CODE FREESHIP AT CHECKOUT

ENDS SUNDAY NIGHT @ MIDNIGHT EST

Thank you for being loyal Evolutionaries! Don't fall for 'rewards points'... Get the real deal with Evolution!
Applies to Domestic Flat Rate Shipping only

Thanks,

Team Evolution_​


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 10, 2013)

*Free Shipping Extended...*

A Salute to Veterans and a Salute to all Dudes who are participating in Movember! Never heard of Movember - check out www.movember.com. Never heard of Veterans? Well then we may not be able to help you!

LOL! In honor of Veterans Day we are going to extend our FREE SHIPPING ALL WEEKEND through late night Monday night @ 4am EST.

Use code FREESHIP at checkout and our Priority Shipping will be FREE for you!

Click to Get Free Shipping Now!



Thanks,

Team Evolution​


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 11, 2013)

VETERAN'S DAY SALUTE!

PROMO CODES

FREESHIP FOR FREE SHIPPING

OR IRON15 FOR 15% OFF ELIGIBLE PRODUCTS!





​


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 11, 2013)

_Iron,

Stay tuned for a huge announcement in just a few hours! 
If you are on our Newsletter list you will get the sneak peek first. Sign up today!

We are pumped!

Thanks,

Team Evolution_​


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 11, 2013)

_Hope you saw our Newsletter email...!
_​_
_


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 11, 2013)

do not get newsletter


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 11, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> do not get newsletter



Pm me your email!!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 11, 2013)

*Introducing Buy 1 Get 1 Free USA Peptides Sale by EvolutionPeptides.com...*

More details to be revealed... Here's a sneak peak!



​


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 12, 2013)

Ok here we go...


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 12, 2013)

*Introducing Buy 1 Get 1 Free USA Peptides Sale by EvolutionPeptides.com...*





We are your source for the finest quality and most competitively priced research pep's and chemicals!

Click today to enjoy our newly designed website EvolutionPeptides.com!

Weekly Specials and Promo Codes Always Available
Secure Shopping with Highest Grade SSL Security
Free Shipping on Orders over $250
Personal Customer Service 24/7

Buy 1 Get 1 Free USA Pep's Sale!​


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 12, 2013)

Buy 1 Get 1 Free USA Pep's Sale

Click to See Now!​


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 13, 2013)

*Evolution!*

_*EVOLUTION: the gradual development of something, esp. from a simple to a more complex form.

Do you see what's going on here? Are you reading the reviews? Did you take a "chance" and place an order? Do you hear the noise and say "who are these guys" 

evolutionpeptides.com prides itself off of fast shipping and impeccable customer service. Our newly designed website separates us from the competition. When your package arrives in 2-3 days and you scratch your head, its not a fluke it is just simply how we operate!

What are you waiting for?! JOIN THE EVOLUTION TODAY!!*​_


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 14, 2013)

Favorite Buy 1 Get 1 Free's


GHRP-2 - 23.99
CJC w/o DAC - 29.50


Favorite Research Liquids


Tadalafil - 21.99
Clen - 21.99

​


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 14, 2013)

Get the inside scoop - Evolution Newsletter!



​


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 15, 2013)

Use Code FREESHIP at checkout for FREE USA PRIORITY SHIPPING!

Buy 1 Get 1 Free USA Pep's Sale

Click to See Now!



​


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 16, 2013)

*Top Sellers of the Weekend so far:

LR3
Tamoxifen
Tadalafil
Clomi

Join the Evolution! 
We are your source for the highest quality and most competitively priced USA Pep's.

Introducing Buy 1 Get 1 Free USA Pep's Sale by EvolutionPeptides.com!
And FREE SHIPPING for another week, use code FREESHIP at checkout

The Next Evolution in Research Pep's and Chem Supply​__________________
*


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 17, 2013)

Click. Buy. Research.


Buy 1 Get 1 Free USA Pep's Sale!​


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 18, 2013)

*Evolution!*

*Revolutionizing Research All Over The World​**
Check out our BOGO Deals!​*


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 18, 2013)

Promo is still hot! BOGO USA Pep's. 


Get serious with Evolution!




​


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 19, 2013)

Bogo deals rule


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 19, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Bogo deals rule



Hell yeah!


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 19, 2013)

*Evolution!*


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 20, 2013)

One of our BOGO Best Sellers - CJC w/o DAC (MOD GRF-1) - $29.50​


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 20, 2013)

Correction:

One of our BOGO Best Sellers - CJC w/o DAC (MOD GRF 1-29)​


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 21, 2013)

*Bogo!!!*

 _*BOGO DEALS!!!!!!*_ ​


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 22, 2013)

*Happy friday!!*

*Nothing like starting off your weekend with a little Michelle Lewin!! Check back to see what the Evolution is doing!! For Starters: How bout some BOGO DEALS!!




*


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 22, 2013)

We are your source for the finest quality and most competitively priced research pep's and chemicals! 

Click today to enjoy our newly designed website EvolutionPeptides.com!

Secure Shopping with Highest Grade SSL Security
Free Shipping on Orders over $250
Personal Customer Service 24/7

You can use code FREESHIP at checkout for FREE USA PRIORITY SHIPPING good until Sunday 11/24/13 at 4am EST.

Join the Evolution Revolution Now - Buy 1 Get 1 Free USA Pep's Sale!​


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 23, 2013)

Hope you've seen our GnRH (Triptorelin) Product Feature

Restoring Evolution: All You Need to Know GnRH 

This product is also part of our Buy 1 Get 1 Free USA Pep's Deals!

>> See the GnRH (Triptorelin) deal here <<




​


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 25, 2013)

*Bogo!!!*

BOGO!!!!


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 25, 2013)

*Introducing 2 New Products to the Evolution Family!

Sildenafil (25mg x30ml) - 29.99
Vardenafil (10mg x 30ml) - 29.99
*
*>> Click to See Now! <<*




​


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 25, 2013)

*Use code IRON15 to get 15% OFF our new products - Sildenafil and Vardenafil!*

*> Click to Get Your Discount Now <*​


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 25, 2013)

evolutionpep said:


> *Introducing 2 New Products to the Evolution Family!
> 
> Sildenafil (25mg x30ml) - 29.99
> Vardenafil (10mg x 30ml) - 29.99
> ...


i put to use twice earlier


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 25, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i put to use twice earlier



You are the man!!!!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 27, 2013)

*Evolution!!*


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 28, 2013)

*Happy Thanksgiving!!!*

*      Happy Thanksgiving from Team Evolution!!!!             *


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 28, 2013)

*Enjoy Your Holiday and get ready for our black Friday special!!! Sign up for our newsletter!!!*


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 28, 2013)

*We're Practically Giving it Away!*





Deals good through 11/29/13 @ 11:59PM PST
BOGO Applies to Existing Peptide Deals - Specific products pages are marked as Buy 1 Get 1 Free.​


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 28, 2013)

since i kno the stuff is good i drool over these thread bumps now...crazy deals going


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 29, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> since i kno the stuff is good i drool over these thread bumps now...crazy deals going


*
Thank You boss!!!*


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 1, 2013)

*Enjoy Your Sunday with some Football and Evolution Pep Deasl!!!*  ​


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 1, 2013)

Our Black Friday Sale is now officially extended through CYBERRRRRRR MONDAY @ MIDNIGHT PST!

Enjoy our Cyber Monday Sales Now!




​


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 1, 2013)

Serious Cyber Specials:

Sildenafil and Vardenafil - 30% Off! Use code CRAZY30 at checkout.
Welcome them to our site and enjoy the huge discounts!

Click to See Now

Thanks,

Your Evolution Team 
​


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 1, 2013)

Serious Cyber Specials:

BOGO MADNESS! GHRP's, Hex, CJC w/o DAC, Ipa, GnRH and more...


Sildenafil and Vardenafil - 30% Off! Use code CRAZY30 at checkout.
Welcome them to our site and enjoy the huge discounts!


Click to See Now


Thanks,


Your Evolution Team 
​


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 3, 2013)

*Cyber Monday Last Chance!!!*

*For those sleeping through cyber Monday DONT WORRY!!!!!! Evolution Peptides is extending its sale until Midnight tonight!! LAST CHANCE!!!​*​


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 4, 2013)

Get the latest and greatest...




​


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 5, 2013)

A warm welcome to our newest research chems...

Sildenafil & Vardenafil

Click to see them now




​


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 6, 2013)

*Evolution's Buy 1 Get 1 Free USA Pep's On Sale Now!*

GHRP-2
GHRP-6
Frag
Ipamorelin
GnRH
Hexarelin
CJC w/o DAC

*Research Chems*

Get 15% Off our newest liquids Sildenafil (29.99) and Vardenafil (29.99) by using IRON15 at checkout!

Tadalafil currently 40% off @ 21.99!

>> Click to get these deals now <<​


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 8, 2013)

Sign Up for our Newsletter for the latest and greatest directly in your inbox. Plus get 10% off coupon instantly. 
Click to Sign Up Here

To welcome our newest liquids take 15% off everyday low prices on Sildenafil and Vardenafil.. use IRON15 at checkout!

Tadalafil 40% Off.. no code needed!

>> Click to Get Started <<​


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 9, 2013)

*Christmas is Coming!*







*Take advantage of our HUGE Sales! Christmas is right around the corner and Evolution will be making it merry for everyone!! JOIN THE EVOLUTION!!​*


----------



## jason_mazzy (Dec 10, 2013)

Wow. what a great surprise. I was out of town for a month and BAM come back to see this: WOW I am truly grateful. expect to keep all that money and send me some CJC instead LOL                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  





evolutionpep said:


> Hopefully you all are enjoying our brand new product feature for GnRH (Triptorelin)!
> 
> In the mean time we wanted to announce the the final winners for our OctoberFest Contest!
> We had a ton of entries and a lot of hype about who wants to win this contest so let us just say thank you for making this possible.
> ...


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 10, 2013)

jason_mazzy said:


> Wow. what a great surprise. I was out of town for a month and BAM come back to see this: WOW I am truly grateful. expect to keep all that money and send me some CJC instead LOL



Check your PM brotha so we can take care of you.


----------



## jason_mazzy (Dec 10, 2013)

great communication here and on FB. appreciate working with me.


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 10, 2013)

jason_mazzy said:


> great communication here and on FB. appreciate working with me.



No worries brotha!


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 11, 2013)

*Merry Christmas!!*

*Evolution Peptides is going to launch a sweet Christmas Sale!! We worked hard this year to maintain a reputation of lightning fast shipping, fast responding customer service, and more importantly pure products so everyone receives the best results for their research. We want to do one more thing for you: Close the year out right! We will be releasing the details of this holiday special by Friday. Stay tuned and take advantage!




*


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 12, 2013)

*http://evolutionpeptides.com/category-listing.aspxAmerica's choice for Peps and Research Chemicals ​*


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 12, 2013)

Announcing Evolution's Stocking Stuffer Deals!

Good through Dec. 17th @ 4am EST

Research Pep's

Melanotan II - 25% Off, @ 20.99 - No Code Needed
TB500 - 25% Off @ 21.99 - No Code Needed

Currently still running our Buy 1 Get 1 Free USA Pep Specials

Frag, CJC w/o DAC, GHRP-2, GHRP-6, Ipamorelin, Hexarelin

Research Liquid Specials

Tadalafil - 40% Off @ 21.99 - No Code Needed
Sildenafil - 40% Off, @ 21.99 - No Code Needed
Vardenafil - 40% Off @ 21.99 - No Code Needed

PLUS... FREE USA DOMESTIC PRIORITY SHIPPING... use code FREESHIP at checkout!

This is how Evolution does Xmas. Join the Evolution!​


​


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 13, 2013)

Holy Xmas Deals! 

Research Liquid Specials

Tadalafil - 40% Off @ 21.99 - No Code Needed
Sildenafil - 40% Off @ 21.99 - No Code Needed
Vardenafil - 40% Off @ 21.99 - No Code Needed

and Buy 1 Get 1 Free USA Peptides! 

Use code FREESHIP for FREE USA PRIORITY SHIPPING!​


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 14, 2013)

Tadalafil on FIRE - 40% Off - Can't beat that for a stocking stuffer!


Click to See Now​


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 14, 2013)

MRS KOS CHOICE FOR PEPS....AND CIALIS


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 14, 2013)

A wise man once said 'An essential aspect of creativity is not being afraid to fail.'

Wayne Gretzky once said 'You miss 100% of the shots that you don't take.'

Join the Evolution today!

Best Seller of the Week: CJC 1295 w/o DAC 

Buy 1 Get 1 Free CJC 1295 w/o DAC now

​


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 16, 2013)

*Stocking Stuffers!!!*





*
Perfect Stocking Stuffers Deals from Evo!
We are your source for the finest quality and most competitively priced research peptides and chemicals! Click today to enjoy our newly designed website EvolutionPeptides.com!


Weekly Specials & Promo Codes Always Available
Secure Shopping with Highest Grade SSL Security
Free Shipping on Orders over $250
Personal Customer Service 24/7

The Week Before Xmas Sale!
Peptides


MT II $20.99 - 25% Off! (No Code Needed)
TB500 $21.99 - 25% Off (No Code Needed)


Buy 1 Get 1 Free USA Peptides available for CJC 1295 w/o DAC, GHRP-2, GHRP-6, Ipamorelin, Hexarelin and GnRH!


and more...


Research Liquids
The Trifecta of Hot Sellers!


Tadalafil $21.99 (No Code Needed)
Sildenafil $21.99 (No Code Needed)
Vardenafil $21.99 (No Code Needed)


Buy 2 Get 1 Free!


Anastrozole $29.99
Letrozole $29.99
T3 $29.99
Pramipexole $59.99


Celebrate the Holidays with FREE USA DOMESTIC SHIPPING,
use code FREESHIP at checkout!​*


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 16, 2013)

This week's Stocking Stuffer Sale is coming to an end late night tonight at 4am EST. 

Get on with it now - use code FREESHIP at checkout for FREE DOMESTIC SHIPPING. 

Order by Wednesday to be safe if you are putting Evolution under the tree for Xmas!

Lots on sale - check it out above! Click to Get Started!!

​


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 17, 2013)

In case you missed it - we have extended our FREESHIP offer for a few more days! Use that code at checkout for free USA Priority shipping

Check it out NOW!​


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 18, 2013)

Missed our FREE SHIPPING offer? 






Don't worry FREESHIP is good up until 12am Xmas Eve! Just use the code FREESHIP at checkout for Free Domestic Priority Shipping! 

Happy Holidays!​


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 19, 2013)

*Free Shipping!*

*Free shipping until 12AM Xmas Eve!!! Take advantage of this huge savings and Happy Holiday's to all!!!! Click Here!


*


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 20, 2013)

*Free USA Priority Shipping All Weekend!*

Its easy! Use code FREESHIP at checkout.

Buy 1 Get 1 Free USA Pep's running strong!

Liquids On Sale
Tadalafil
Anastrozole
Clen
Tamoxifen
T3

and more...

Click to Join the Revolution



​


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 22, 2013)

Check out our Deals for the Weekend above and please, please join our Newsletter! 

We will be announcing our Holiday Year End Special through the Newsletter first -- keep an eye out in the next 24 hours!

Thanks,

Team Evolution​


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 22, 2013)

Don't forget we now have Sildenafil and Vardenafil added to our roster! At $29.99 each you can't go wrong.

Click. Buy. Research.
​


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 23, 2013)

Buy 1 Get 1 Free USA Pep's running strong!

Liquids On Sale
Tadalafil
Anastrozole
Clen
Tamoxifen
T3

and more... Use FREESHIP at checkout!​
Click to Join the Revolution


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 23, 2013)

*Happy Holidays Blowout Sale from Team Evolution!!!*









We know its Holidays time and with presents, family and all that its hard to find time to do more online shopping... 
with that in mind we are trying to make it easy for you to visit our site and get a great bang for your buck! 

For those of you who still like promo codes use code EVO15 at checkout for 15% off eligible products. 
Simply enter the code when checking out. Conditions may apply
Products above are marked to the sale price and no promo codes can be used. Holiday Blowout Sale will run until further notice!​


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 23, 2013)

BEST HOLIDAY SALE, EVER...​


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 25, 2013)

*Team Evolution would like to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and take a moment to say Thank You!!**Click Here to receive your Christmas Gift!!!*​


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 26, 2013)

*1- IGF-1 DES 38% OFF
2- IGF-1 LR3 38% OFF
3- MK 2866 50% OFF
4- GW-501516 50% OFF
5- PRAMIPEXOLE 45% OFF


For those of you who still like promo codes use code EVO15 at checkout for 15% off eligible products. 
Simply enter the code when checking out. Conditions may apply​*


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 27, 2013)

Holidays Blowout running HOT!​


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 30, 2013)

Time to stock up on IGF's -- DES and LR3 on crazy sale at $55 or 38% Off. No promo codes needed!


Get it while it's HOT!​


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 31, 2013)

*New Years!*

*Team Evolution would like to thank each and every one of you for an awesome 2013! Our customers rock! Let's break in this new years with a bang! Start your year off with top of the line American Made Research Products!!



*


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 1, 2014)

A special HAPPY NEW YEAR to our loyal EVOLUTIONARIES!

If you haven't joined the Evolution Revolution there is no better time then NOW with our HOLIDAY BLOWOUT still running strong!

Happy 2014 to all! 

Best Wishes from your Team @ Evolution

Click to visit EVOLUTIONPEPTIDES.COM​


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 3, 2014)

*Evolution's Blizzard Blowout Continues...*





*Buy 1 Get 1 USA Peptides

Frag
CJC w/o DAC
GHRP-2
GHRP-6
GnRH
Hexarelin
Ipamorelin
MGF*​


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 5, 2014)

Blizzard Blowout is still running hot! BOGO USA Pep's and lots more. 

Get serious with Evolution!



​


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 6, 2014)

​*Get the New Year kicked off FRESH with the Evolution Blowout Sale good through the weekend!!! 
For those of you who still like promo codes use code EVO15 at checkout for 15% off eligible products. 
Simply enter the code when checking out. Conditions may apply. Click Here​*


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 7, 2014)

*Sale is still going strong!!!!!! Take advantage before it ends!!!! *​*Click Here




*


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 9, 2014)

*Still going strong!!!!*

*Our sale is still going strong!!!! **CLICK HERE!!!*​


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 12, 2014)

Happy Playoffs to all the football fans! 

And happy January to all the Evolution fans! 
We are in the midst of a January blowout with amazing prices on Liquids and Peps - reduced prices, 25% to 48% off, Buy 2 Get 1 Free's 
and best of all Buy 1 Get 1 Free's on select USA Pep's!

Be sure to look around to see all the great deals... We think you'll enjoy them!

Visit us today and choose between 15% off select products using code IRON15 or Free USA Shipping using code FREESHIP. 

We'll leave it up to you!

Thanks,

Team Evolution


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 13, 2014)

*15% Off or Free Shipping!
We'll let you choose!

Use code EVO15 for 15% off or use code FREESHIP for Free Shipping.

Good through Tuesday night 1/14/13 @ Midnight PST.

15% off applies to select products. Products marked No Promo Code are not eligible for additional discounts. Free Shipping applies to USA Domestic Shipping only. Limited Time Offer.*
*Click to Buy Now*​


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 15, 2014)

*Check out our new* *FEATURED ARTICLE!! *​


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 16, 2014)

*Evolutions New Chem Feature:*

T3 (Cytomel)

Click to see the Feature plus our Buy 2 Get 1 Free sale on T3​


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 20, 2014)

*Only the Best Sale!*
*We are your source for the finest quality and most competitively priced research peps and chemicals! Click today to enjoy our newly designed website* *EvolutionPeptides.com*!

*Secure Shopping with Highest Grade SSL Security
Free Shipping on Orders over $250
Personal Customer Service 24/7*​


​


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 23, 2014)

*Join the Evolution today!!
**Buy 1 Get 1 Free USAPeptides
*


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 25, 2014)

*EVO NATION SALE!*

*Secure Shopping with Highest Grade SSL Security
Free Shipping on Orders over $250
Personal Customer Service 24/7

Buy 1 Get 1 Free USA Pep's*

FRAG - $39.99
GHRP-2 - $23.99
GHRP-6 - $23.99
GnRH - $45.99
Hexarelin - $26.99
Ipamorelin - $22.99
MGF - $25.99
MOD GRF 1-29 (CJC w/o DAC) - $29.50

*IGF'S - $59*
IGF DES
IGF LR3

*RESEARCH LIQUIDS*

Clenbuterol - $21.99
Exemestane - $32.99
Pramipexole - $47.99
Tadalafil - $21.99 < BEST SELLER!!!
Anastrozole - $29.99 < Buy 2 Get 1 Free!
 T3 - $29.99 < Buy 2 Get 1 Free

Enjoy our SALE with an additional 15% off use code IRON15 at checkout OR choose Free Shipping by using code FREESHIP at checkout!​


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 25, 2014)

Ive been running exclusively evolution peptides on my rat and I can say without a doubt thwy are g2g

-jwgibbons


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 27, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> Ive been running exclusively evolution peptides on my rat and I can say without a doubt thwy are g2g
> 
> -jwgibbons



Thanks brotha!


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 27, 2014)

*EVO NATION SALE!*
*We are your source for the finest quality and most competitively priced* *research peps and chemicals!* *Click today to enjoy our newly designed website* *EvolutionPeptides.com!*

*Secure Shopping with Highest Grade SSL Security
Free Shipping on Orders over $250
Personal Customer Service 24/7*​


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 30, 2014)

*We still have great sales going on!! Get it while you can!! **CLICK HERE*​


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 31, 2014)

*Tadalafil* *is flying off the shelves!!!
*


----------



## evolutionpep (Feb 3, 2014)

*Get 25% Off eligible items today with Evolution 
and SAVE Type in Promo Code SUPER*
*"Super" Click here to Begin*


----------



## evolutionpep (Feb 4, 2014)

*Sale is still going strong!!*


----------



## Tyler114 (Feb 5, 2014)

evolutionpep said:


> *Get 25% Off eligible items today with Evolution
> and SAVE Type in Promo Code SUPER*
> *"Super" Click here to Begin*



I just placed a big order a few minutes ago and it wouldn't take this coupon code.  I tried last night too.

I placed the order using cc: evo15

If there is anyway you could adjust it so I receive the right discount, I would appreciate it.  Thanks.


----------



## evolutionpep (Feb 5, 2014)

Tyler114 said:


> I just placed a big order a few minutes ago and it wouldn't take this coupon code.  I tried last night too.
> 
> I placed the order using cc: evo15
> 
> If there is anyway you could adjust it so I receive the right discount, I would appreciate it.  Thanks.




I am sending you a PM brotha


----------



## evolutionpep (Feb 5, 2014)

*BOGO ALL DAY!!!*


*CJC-1295 w/o DAC 2mg (Buy 1 Get 1 Free!)
Fragment 176-191 5mg (Buy 1 Get 1 Free!)
GnRH (Triptorelin) 100mcg (Buy 1 Get 1 Free!)
IPAMORELIN 2000mcg (Buy 1 Get 1 Free!)
MGF 2mg (Buy 1 Get 1 Free!)*


Click Here to get started!!​


----------



## Tyler114 (Feb 5, 2014)

evolutionpep said:


> I am sending you a PM brotha



got it....thanks!


----------



## evolutionpep (Feb 7, 2014)

*Evolution's tadalafil giveaway!!!!*

*Team Evolution wants to give back!! *


*Spend $100.00 or more you will receive a free 30ML bottle of Tadalafil!
Spend $150.00 and receive 2 30ML bottles of Tadalafil!!!! 


This is a great chance for everyone to take advantage of our BOGO deals and really stock up!!*


*Buy 1 Get 1 Free USA Peps*


*FRAG - 
GHRP-2 - 
GHRP-6 - 
GnRH - 
Hexarelin - 
Ipamorelin - 
MGF - 
MOD GRF 1-29 (CJC w/o DAC) - *






*FEATURED RESEARCH LIQUIDS* 


*Clenbuterol -
Exemestane - 
Pramipexole - 
Tadalafil - 
Anastrozole - 
 T3 - *


*Use EVO15 at checkout for an additional 15% off eligible items!!!! *
*START NOW!!!! *









Promo ends on 02/09 at 11:59PM​


----------



## evolutionpep (Feb 10, 2014)

We are Extending our sale until midnight!!!


----------



## evolutionpep (Feb 14, 2014)

*Evolution's clen giveaway!!!!*

*Who needs another boring President?s Day sale? We see it as a better opportunity to offer our community amazing prices for top notch quality. Let?s make this sale about YOU and get you some FREE STUFF!!!!!!!!!


On all Order?s over $100 you will receive a Free Clen! Yes you heard right! a FREE Clen!! 
*
*Lets go even further And to top it off you choose either 20% off our already RIDICULOUSLY LOW SALE PRICES or FREE SHIPPING. At checkout use code VDAY for 20% off or use code FREESHIP for Free USA domestic shipping!*


*START NOW*


FREE CLEN offer ends Saturday 02/15 night at Midnight PST


*Evolution has a huge announcement coming real soon! Stay tuned!!!!!!!!!!!!*


*Happy Valentines day everyone!!!*


----------



## evolutionpep (Feb 16, 2014)

Our FREE CLEN GIVEAWAY has been extended through late night tonight at 4am EST 2/17. 
All conditions in our last post apply.

GET IT WHILE ITS HOT!​


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 16, 2014)

Can't beat free!

-jwgibbons


----------



## Tyler114 (Feb 16, 2014)

evolutionpep said:


> Our FREE CLEN GIVEAWAY has been extended through late night tonight at 4am EST 2/17.
> All conditions in our last post apply.
> 
> GET IT WHILE ITS HOT!​



I placed on order this afternoon (over $100)  If I place another one tonight, do I get another free bottle of clen?


----------



## evolutionpep (Feb 20, 2014)

*Evolution February Blowout sale!!*

*EVO TIME! JOIN THE EVOLUTION REVOLUTION!*

*YOUR SOURCE FOR THE FINEST QUALITY AND MOST COMPETITIVELY PRICED* *RESEARCH **PEPS AND CHEMICALS*! *CLICK TODAY **EVOLUTIONPEPTIDES.COM!*

*BUY 1 GET 1 FREE USA PEPS SALE!*

*FRAG - $39.99
GHRP-2 - $23.99
GHRP-6 - $23.99
GnRH - $45.99
Ipamorelin - $22.99
MOD GRF 1-29 (CJC w/o DAC) - $29.50*

*RESEARCH LIQUIDS ON SALE*

*Clenbuterol - $21.99 < BEST SELLER!
Anastrozole - $29.99 < Buy 2 Get 1 Free!
T3 - $29.99 < Buy 2 Get 1 Free!
Tadala - $21.99 < BEST SELLER!
Sildenafil - $21.99 < NEW FEATURE PRODUCT!
Vardenafil - $21.99 < NEW FEAUTRE PRODUCT!*


*IGF'S - $59.00*
*IGF DES
IGF LR3*

*and more on sale...*

*USE CODE **FREESHIP* *AT CHECKOUT FOR FREE USA SHIPPING!*

*FROM TODAY UNTIL THURSDAY 2/27 AT MIDNIGHT WE ARE RUNNING this PROMO!!!*








*CLICK NOW AND JOIN THE EVOLUTION REVOLUTION! *​


----------



## evolutionpep (Feb 20, 2014)

Tyler114 said:


> I placed on order this afternoon (over $100)  If I place another one tonight, do I get another free bottle of clen?



Sure will


----------



## evolutionpep (Feb 24, 2014)

*Limited Time Offer!*
​
*We are your source for the finest quality and most competitively priced research peptides and chemicals! Click today to enjoy our newly designed website* EvolutionPeptides.com!

*Weekly Specials & Promo Codes Always Available
Secure Shopping with Highest Grade SSL Security
Free Shipping on Orders over $250
Personal Customer Service 24/7*​





​*On sale for $21.99!*

*Sildenafil
Vardenafil
Tadalafil*​


----------



## evolutionpep (Feb 28, 2014)

*Evo @ the Arnold Special Sale!! 20-40% Off, BOGO and more...*

EVO IS AT THE ARNOLD!!!

ENJOY OUR SPECIAL ARNOLD SALE USE PROMO CODE *ARNOLD20* AT CHECKOUT FOR 20% OFF ELIGIBLE ITEMS. 
OR USE CODE *FREESHIP* FOR FREE USA DOMESTIC SHIPPING.

SPECIAL SALE ON IGF?S

IGF DES - $59
IGF LR3 - $59

BUY 1 GET 1 FREE USA PEP'S SALE!

FRAG
GHRP-2
GHRP-6
GnRH
Ipamorelin
MOD GRF 1-29 (CJC w/o DAC)

RESEARCH LIQUIDS ON SALE

Clenbuterol - BEST SELLER!
Tadalafil - BEST SELLER!
Anastrozole - BUY 2 GET 1 FREE!
T3 - BUY 2 GET 1 FREE!
Tamoxifen - BUY 2 GET 1 FREE!

CLICK TO GET STARTED NOW!
​


----------



## evolutionpep (Mar 2, 2014)

Stuck in the snow in Ohio!!!!!! We are running 2 major promo codes right now! Use Arnold20 for an additional 20% off all eligible items or FREESHIP for free shipping!


----------



## Tyler114 (Mar 5, 2014)

evolutionpep said:


> Stuck in the snow in Ohio!!!!!! We are running 2 major promo codes right now! Use Arnold20 for an additional 20% off all eligible items or FREESHIP for free shipping!



Your PMs are full. Yes to both of your questions.


----------



## evolutionpep (Mar 5, 2014)

Tyler114 said:


> Your PMs are full. Yes to both of your questions.



Thanks bro sorry about that

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## evolutionpep (Mar 10, 2014)

*ARNOLD20*
*We are your source for the finest quality and most competitively priced research peps and chemicals! Click today to enjoy our newly designed website EvolutionPeptides.com!*


*Weekly Specials Always Available
Secure Shopping with Highest Grade SSL Security
No Shipping cost on Orders over $250
Personal Customer Service 24/7
BUY 1 GET 1 FREE USA PEP'S SALE!


FRAG
GHRP-2
GHRP-6
GnRH
Ipamorelin
MOD GRF 1-29 (CJC w/o DAC)*


----------



## evolutionpep (Mar 17, 2014)

*We will be putting together new combo packs with our existing product line!
We will be offering multiple products at a discount price! Stay Tuned! In the meantime checkout:*




*CJC-1295 without DAC!
Buy 1 Get 1 Free Madness @ $29.50 each. Buy 10 and you get 10 Free!*


*Plus use code FREESHIP at checkout for FREE USA Shipping. Running strong through Monday night 3/18/14 @ Midnight EST.*


*Thanks for being a loyal Evolution Peps customer. Limited Time Offer.*


----------



## evolutionpep (Mar 19, 2014)

*Introducing..... PEP PACKS!!!!*

*We are your source for the finest quality and most competitively priced research peps and chemicals! Click today to see our brand new combination packs called PEP PACKS!*


*Weekly Specials Always Available
Secure Shopping with Highest Grade SSL Security
Free Shipping on Orders over $250
Personal Customer Service 24/7*




*Pep Pack #1*
*For only $96.99 you get:*

*1 x IGF-1 LR3
1 x Melanotan II
2 x GHRP-6*


Click to see Pep Pack #1




*Pep Pack #2*
*For only $169.99 you get:*

*2 x IGF-1 LR3
2 x Melanotan II
4 x GHRP-6*


Click to see Pep Pack #2 ​


----------



## evolutionpep (Mar 24, 2014)

*Pep packs are going strong!!!*


----------



## evolutionpep (Mar 27, 2014)

*PEP Packs are flying off the shelves!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## evolutionpep (Apr 1, 2014)

*Pep Packs are flying! Take Advantage today!!! We are getting great feedback from the pep packs!! Your chance to get good products at discount prices!!! *​


----------



## evolutionpep (Apr 3, 2014)

*Because every man should enjoy a little.........*


----------



## evolutionpep (Apr 7, 2014)

*Chem Packs!! Pep Packs!!! Flying off the shelves!!! Get yours today!!! HUGE SAVINGS!!!
www.evolutionpeptides.com
*


----------



## exerciseordie (Apr 7, 2014)

Good deals here!!! Love evolution!


----------



## evolutionpep (Apr 9, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> Good deals here!!! Love evolution!



Thanks bro!!


----------



## evolutionpep (Apr 21, 2014)

*Free Shipping All Week!*
*Use code* *FREESHIP* *at checkout.*


*It's that easy!
*
*Good through Sunday night 4/27/14 @ Midnight PST.*


*Thanks for being a loyal **Evolution * *customer.* *We hope you enjoy this discount.*


Limited Time Offer.
Click to Buy Now​


----------



## evolutionpep (Apr 23, 2014)

*Use FREESHIP at checkout for FREE SHIPPING ON ALL ORDERS!!!
www.evolutionpeptides.com*​


----------



## evolutionpep (May 1, 2014)

*Buy One Get One: 
CJC-1295 w/o DAC!*

*Buy 1 Get 1 Free Madness @ $29.50 each. Buy 10 and you get 10 Free!

Use code FREESHIP at checkout for FREE USA Shipping. Running through Friday night 5/8/14 @ Midnight EST.*Thanks for being a loyal Evolution Peptides customer. Limited Time Offer.*Click to Buy Now*


----------



## evolutionpep (May 2, 2014)

*Free shipping!!!!!!!*

*Use FREESHIP all weekend for FREE SHIPPING!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## evolutionpep (May 5, 2014)

*EVOLUTION SPECIAL: *


*Melanotan II 10mg $26.99!*


*Use code FREESHIP at checkout for FREE USA Shipping. Running through Monday night 5/7/14 @ Midnight EST.*


*Thanks for being a loyal Evolution Peps customer. Limited Time Offer.*​


----------



## evolutionpep (May 6, 2014)

*Special is going strong!!!! Keep taking advantage of the MT2 special as we are extending everything!!!!*



*EVOLUTION SPECIAL: *
*
Melanotan II 10mg $26.99!


Use code FREESHIP at checkout for FREE USA Shipping. *


Thanks for being a loyal Evolution Peps customer. Limited Time Offer.
Join Evo, Buy Now!​


----------



## evolutionpep (May 12, 2014)

*Freeship is still good!! use FREESHIP at checkout for free shipping!!!!*​


----------



## evolutionpep (May 13, 2014)

*New website is coming out soon!!!! New shopping cart! New features on the website! More promo's! More discounts! Stay tuned!!!!*​


----------



## evolutionpep (May 19, 2014)

*Anastrozole*
*Buy 2 Get 1 Free 
@ $29.99!
1mg x 30ml. No Promo Code needed.


Free Shipping!
Enter FREESHIP at checkout for Free USA Shipping.*

*Thanks for being a loyal customer. We hope you enjoy this limited time offer!
Promotion ends Tuesday night 5/20/14 @ 12am EST. *​


----------



## evolutionpep (May 20, 2014)

[h=1]Your opinion matters. Tell us what you think![/h] [h=2]We'd love to get your feedback[/h]At Evolution we take our Customer Satisfaction and Customer Experience very seriously. We are in the process of making huge upgrades to our website and service department... and we need your help! Please help us to serve you better and take this 2 minute survey about our performance.  


Please fill out survey you received from us the other day. If you need it resent or your not on our mailing list please pm me and i will add you!


----------



## evolutionpep (May 21, 2014)

*Your opinion matters. Tell us what you think!


We'd love to get your feedback


At Evolution we take our Customer Satisfaction and Customer Experience very seriously. We are in the process of making huge upgrades to our website and service department... and we need your help! Please help us to serve you better and take this 2 minute survey about our performance. 


As a token of our appreciation you can use promo code FREESHIP at your next checkout for FREE USA SHIPPING! Click below to get started...​*


*SURVEY!!*​


----------



## evolutionpep (May 22, 2014)

*Evolution is coming up on its 1 year anniversary!!! We plan on doing something special!!*​


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 22, 2014)

wow year already


----------



## evolutionpep (May 22, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> wow year already



Crazy bro right?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 22, 2014)

always good deals popping up too


----------



## evolutionpep (May 27, 2014)

*sale!*

*Team Evo is coming out with a huge sale this week!*​


----------



## evolutionpep (May 27, 2014)

*Special sale!!!!*

*Clen is $16.99 and MT2 is $16.99!!!!!!! Only for a few days so hurry up and get yours now!!!!!*​


----------



## evolutionpep (May 28, 2014)

*Evolution Peptides your source for the finest quality peptides. Made in America.*


*Summer Sizzle Sale
 Just for you!
Weekly Specials Always Available
Secure Shopping with Highest Grade SSL Security
Free Shipping on Orders over $250
Personal Customer Service 24/7*

*
Our biggest special ever on: *


*Melanotan II 10mg is $16.99!*


*Have you ever seen a price like this?
No promo codes needed. Limited time offer. *


*CLICK TO GET THIS DEAL NOW!*


*Our biggest special ever on: *


*Clenbuterol 200mcg x 30ml 
is $16.99!
*
*Have you ever seen a price like this?
No promo codes needed. Limited time offer. *


*CLICK TO GET THIS DEAL NOW!*​


----------



## evolutionpep (May 30, 2014)

Summer Sizzle Sale
* Just for you!
Weekly Specials Always Available
Secure Shopping with Highest Grade SSL Security
Free Shipping on Orders over $250
Personal Customer Service 24/7
*


Our biggest special ever on: 


*Melanotan II 10mg is $16.99!*


*Have you ever seen a price like this?
No promo codes needed. Limited time offer. *


*CLICK TO GET THIS DEAL NOW!
*
*Our biggest special ever on: *


*Clenbuterol 200mcg x 30ml 
is $16.99!*


*Have you ever seen a price like this?
No promo codes needed. Limited time offer. 
*
CLICK TO GET THIS DEAL NOW!​


----------



## evolutionpep (Jun 5, 2014)

Super sale still going strong!!!


----------



## evolutionpep (Jun 9, 2014)

*Evolution , your source for the finest quality . Made in America.
Is this email not displaying correctly?
View it in your browser.


A Special for You!
Here's a quick special sale while we gear up for our ANNIVERSARY SALE!
Secure Shopping with Highest Grade SSL Security
Free Shipping on Orders over $250
Personal Customer Service 24/7*




*Our biggest special ever on: *


*Melanotan II 10mg is $16.99!*


*Have you ever seen a price like this?
No promo codes needed. Limited time offer. 
If you pay attention to this, use promo code FREESHIP at checkout for Free USA Shipping!
*
*CLICK TO GET THIS DEAL NOW!*


*Our biggest special ever on:* 


*Clenbuterol 200mcg x 30ml *
*is $16.99!*


*Have you ever seen a price like this?
No promo codes needed. Ends Tuesday night @ 12am EST. *


*CLICK TO GET THIS DEAL NOW!*​


----------



## evolutionpep (Jun 16, 2014)

*Major Sales all month long for our 1 year anniversary!!!!!*


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 16, 2014)

mel 2 and clen is crazy


----------



## evolutionpep (Jun 16, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> mel 2 and clen is crazy



You da Man Killer!!!!


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 16, 2014)

hey evolution i sent you a pm and i am having trouble finding yall on the sponsor forum were my log for you is?


----------



## evolutionpep (Jun 20, 2014)

*
Free Shipping!
Use code FREESHIP at checkout and get Free Shipping within the United States!
Ends Monday Midnight @ 6/23/14
And a quick special sale while we gear up for our ANNIVERSARY SALE!






Our best price ever on: 


Melanotan II 10mg is $16.99!


Hexarelin
Buy 1 Get 1 Free - $17.99!


Have you ever seen prices like this?
No promo codes needed. Limited time offer. 
If you pay attention to this, use promo code FREESHIP at checkout for Free USA Shipping!


CLICK TO GET THIS DEAL NOW!


Our lowest price ever on: 


Clenbuterol 200mcg x 30ml 
is $16.99!


Have you ever seen a price like this?
No promo codes needed. Ends Tuesday night @ 12am EST. 


CLICK TO GET THIS DEAL NOW!*​


----------



## evolutionpep (Jul 3, 2014)

Stay tuned!!!!!! We are going to have a huge sale for the one year anni plus 4th of July!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## evolutionpep (Jul 3, 2014)

*1 Year Anniversary Blowout Sale!!!!*

*HOLY ONE-YEAR ANNIVERSARY!*


*YOUR NUMBER ONE SOURCE FOR PEPTIDES IS CELEBRATING ITS SUCCESS AND OUR AMAZING EVO NATION COMMUNITY WITH A HUGE THANK YOU&#133; ITS OUR RED, WHITE AND EVO 40% OFF SALE!


WE ARE YOUR SOURCE FOR THE FINEST QUALITY AND MOST COMPETITIVELY PRICED RESEARCH PEPTIDES AND CHEMICALS! CLICK TODAY EVOLUTIONPEPTIDES.COM!*


*LIQUID SPECIALS*


*CLENBUTEROL - $16.99 
CLOMIPHENE - $16.99
SILDENAFIL - $16.99
T3 - $16.99
TADALAFIL - $16.99
VARDENAFIL - $16.99*


*More specials:* *Exemestane - $34.99, MK-2866 - $74.99, GW - $74.99*


*PEPTIDE SPECIALS*


*MELANOTAN II - $16.99
IGF DES - $59.00
IGF LR3 - $59.00
*
*BUY 1 GET 1 FREE USA PEPTIDES PRICES DROPPED!*


*FRAG - $36.99
GHRP-2 - $22.99
GHRP-6 - $22.99
HEXARELIN - $17.99
MOD GRF 1-29 (CJC w/o DAC) - $27.99*


*NO PROMO CODES NEEDED! 
USE FREESHIP FOR FREE USA SHIPPING!


COMING SOON (WE&#146;RE EXCITED!):*


*ACE-031
FOLLISTATIN (LIMITED)
EPITALON
PGCL
RALOXIFENE
URSODEOXYCHLOLIC ACID*


*THANK YOU EVO NATION FOR THE BEST YEAR! WE TRULY VALUE YOU CHOOSING US AND STRIVE TO MAKE YOUR EXPERIENCE BETTER EVERYDAY! WE HAVE SOME MAJOR ANNOUNCEMENTS COMING UP IN THE NEXT FEW WEEKS &#150; NEW PRODUCTS AND BRAND NEW WEBSITE AND MOBILE LAUNCH! GET READY FOR IT.


SIGN UP FOR OUR NEWSLETTER TO KEEP UP TO DATE WITH THE BEST SALES AND LATEST NEWS YEAR ROUND!*


Research Peptieds for Sale | Evolution Peptide Research Chems​


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 3, 2014)

what the fak!


----------



## evolutionpep (Jul 7, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> what the fak!



Sick right bro????


----------



## evolutionpep (Jul 7, 2014)

*Happy One Year Anniversary! *
Red, *White and *Evo 40% Off Sale!
*YOUR NUMBER ONE SOURCE FOR PEPTIDES IS CELEBRATING ITS SUCCESS AND OUR AMAZING EVO NATION COMMUNITY WITH A HUGE THANK YOU&#133; ITS OUR RED, WHITE AND EVO 40% OFF SALE!

THANK YOU EVO NATION FOR THE BEST YEAR! WE TRULY VALUE YOU CHOOSING US AND STRIVE TO MAKE YOUR EXPERIENCE BETTER EVERYDAY! WE HAVE SOME MAJOR ANNOUNCEMENTS COMING UP IN THE NEXT FEW WEEKS &#150; NEW PRODUCTS AND BRAND NEW WEBSITE AND MOBILE LAUNCH! GET READY FOR IT.


WE ARE YOUR SOURCE FOR THE FINEST QUALITY AND MOST COMPETITIVELY PRICED RESEARCH PEPTIDES AND CHEMICALS!
*


Peptide Specials: 
MELANOTAN II - $16.99 
IGF DES - $59.00
IGF LR3 - $59.00

BUY 1 GET 1 FREE USA PEPTIDES PRICES DROPPED!

FRAG - $36.99
GHRP-2 - $22.99
GHRP-6 - $22.99 
HEXARELIN - $17.99
MOD GRF 1-29 (CJC w/o DAC) - $27.99


CLICK TO GET THESE DEALS NOW!


Liquid Specials: 
*CLENBUTEROL - $16.99 
CLOMIPHENE - $16.99
SILDENAFIL - $16.99
T3 - $16.99
TADALAFIL - $16.99
VARDENAFIL - $16.99*

*More specials: Exemestane - $34.99 ,
MK-2866 - $74.99, GW - $74.99*


USE FREESHIP FOR FREE USA SHIPPING


CLICK TO GET THESE DEALS NOW!​


----------



## evolutionpep (Jul 8, 2014)

*
Happy One Year Anniversary! 
Red, White and Evo 40% Off Sale!
YOUR NUMBER ONE SOURCE FOR PEPTIDES IS CELEBRATING ITS SUCCESS AND OUR AMAZING EVO NATION COMMUNITY WITH A HUGE THANK YOU&#133; ITS OUR RED, WHITE AND EVO 40% OFF SALE!

THANK YOU EVO NATION FOR THE BEST YEAR! WE TRULY VALUE YOU CHOOSING US AND STRIVE TO MAKE YOUR EXPERIENCE BETTER EVERYDAY! WE HAVE SOME MAJOR ANNOUNCEMENTS COMING UP IN THE NEXT FEW WEEKS &#150; NEW PRODUCTS AND BRAND NEW WEBSITE AND MOBILE LAUNCH! GET READY FOR IT.


WE ARE YOUR SOURCE FOR THE FINEST QUALITY AND MOST COMPETITIVELY PRICED RESEARCH PEPTIDES AND CHEMICALS!



Peptide Specials: 
MELANOTAN II - $16.99 
IGF DES - $59.00
IGF LR3 - $59.00

BUY 1 GET 1 FREE USA PEPTIDES PRICES DROPPED!

FRAG - $36.99
GHRP-2 - $22.99
GHRP-6 - $22.99 
HEXARELIN - $17.99
MOD GRF 1-29 (CJC w/o DAC) - $27.99






Liquid Specials: 
CLENBUTEROL - $16.99 
CLOMIPHENE - $16.99
SILDENAFIL - $16.99
T3 - $16.99
TADALAFIL - $16.99
VARDENAFIL - $16.99

More specials: Exemestane - $34.99 ,
MK-2866 - $74.99, GW - $74.99


USE FREESHIP FOR FREE USA SHIPPING


CLICK TO GET THESE DEALS NOW!​*


----------



## evolutionpep (Jul 14, 2014)

*
Happy One Year Anniversary! 
Red, White and Evo 40% Off Sale!
YOUR NUMBER ONE SOURCE FOR PEPTIDES IS CELEBRATING ITS SUCCESS AND OUR AMAZING EVO NATION COMMUNITY WITH A HUGE THANK YOU&#133; ITS OUR RED, WHITE AND EVO 40% OFF SALE!

THANK YOU EVO NATION FOR THE BEST YEAR! WE TRULY VALUE YOU CHOOSING US AND STRIVE TO MAKE YOUR EXPERIENCE BETTER EVERYDAY! WE HAVE SOME MAJOR ANNOUNCEMENTS COMING UP IN THE NEXT FEW WEEKS &#150; NEW PRODUCTS AND BRAND NEW WEBSITE AND MOBILE LAUNCH! GET READY FOR IT.


WE ARE YOUR SOURCE FOR THE FINEST QUALITY AND MOST COMPETITIVELY PRICED RESEARCH PEPTIDES AND CHEMICALS!



Peptide Specials: 
MELANOTAN II - $16.99 
IGF DES - $59.00
IGF LR3 - $59.00

BUY 1 GET 1 FREE USA PEPTIDES PRICES DROPPED!

FRAG - $36.99
GHRP-2 - $22.99
GHRP-6 - $22.99 
HEXARELIN - $17.99
MOD GRF 1-29 (CJC w/o DAC) - $27.99


CLICK TO GET THESE DEALS NOW!


Liquid Specials: 
CLENBUTEROL - $16.99 
CLOMIPHENE - $16.99
SILDENAFIL - $16.99
T3 - $16.99
TADALAFIL - $16.99
VARDENAFIL - $16.99

More specials: Exemestane - $34.99 ,
MK-2866 - $74.99, GW - $74.99


USE FREESHIP FOR FREE USA SHIPPING​*


*CLICK TO GET THESE DEALS NOW!*​


----------



## evolutionpep (Jul 16, 2014)

*Now Available!*


*FOLLISTATIN - 1mg (Available in Limited Quanitiy)


EPITALON - 10mg*


*
Use code FREESHIP at checkout for Free USA Shipping


Thanks for being a loyal Evolution Peptides customer. We hope you enjoy our site!
Limited Time Offers.*


*Click to Buy Now*​


----------



## evolutionpep (Jul 21, 2014)

*1 Year Anniversary Blowout Sale!!!!*








*New Products and Sweet Sale!*


THANK YOU EVO NATION FOR THE BEST YEAR! WE TRULY VALUE YOU CHOOSING US AND STRIVE TO MAKE YOUR EXPERIENCE BETTER EVERYDAY! WE HAVE SOME MAJOR ANNOUNCEMENTS COMING UP IN THE NEXT FEW WEEKS &#150; NEW PRODUCTS AND BRAND NEW WEBSITE AND MOBILE LAUNCH! GET READY FOR IT.

*JUST LAUNCHED:*

*EPITALON 10mg @ $49.99
FOLLISTATIN 1mg @ $144.99
ACE-031 1mg @ $135.99*

*CLICK HERE NOW!*​



*Peptide Specials:*

MELANOTAN II - $16.99 
IGF DES - $59.00
IGF LR3 - $59.00

BUY 1 GET 1 FREE USA PEPTIDES PRICES DROPPED!

FRAG - $36.99
GHRP-2 - $22.99
GHRP-6 - $22.99 
HEXARELIN - $17.99
MOD GRF 1-29 (CJC w/o DAC) - $27.99

_*CLICK TO GET THESE DEALS NOW!*_​



*Liquid Specials:*

CLENBUTEROL - $16.99 
CLOMIPHENE - $16.99
SILDENAFIL - $16.99
T3 - $16.99
TADALAFIL - $16.99
VARDENAFIL - $16.99

More specials: Exemestane - $34.99 ,
MK-2866 - $74.99, GW - $74.99

USE FREESHIP FOR FREE USA SHIPPING

_*CLICK TO GET THESE DEALS NOW!*_​


----------



## evolutionpep (Jul 22, 2014)

*Evo Tees!*


*Now On Sale in our online store!


Enjoy Free Shipping, use code FREESHIP at checkout.


Thanks for being a loyal Evolution Peptides customer. We hope you enjoy this discount.
Limited Time Offer.*
Click to See Now


----------



## evolutionpep (Jul 23, 2014)

*Sale Still going strong!!!!*


----------



## evolutionpep (Jul 28, 2014)

*Follistatin, Epitalon and Ace-031
Now Available! *
+
*40% Off Special Sale!*
*YOUR NUMBER ONE SOURCE FOR PEPTIDES IS CELEBRATING ITS SUCCESS AND OUR AMAZING EVO NATION COMMUNITY WITH A HUGE THANK YOU&#133; ITS OUR RED, WHITE AND EVO 40% OFF SALE!*​
*WE HAVE SOME MAJOR ANNOUNCEMENTS COMING UP IN THE NEXT FEW WEEKS &#150; NEW PRODUCTS AND BRAND NEW WEBSITE AND MOBILE LAUNCH! GET READY FOR IT.​*


*Peptide Specials: *
*MELANOTAN II - $16.99 
IGF DES - $59.00
IGF LR3 - $59.00
*
*BUY 1 GET 1 FREE USA PEPTIDES PRICES DROPPED!*
*
FRAG - $36.99
GHRP-2 - $22.99
GHRP-6 - $22.99 
HEXARELIN - $17.99
MOD GRF 1-29 (CJC w/o DAC) - $27.99*

*CLICK TO GET THESE DEALS NOW!*

*Liquid Specials: *
*CLENBUTEROL - $16.99 
CLOMIPHENE - $16.99
SILDENAFIL - $16.99
T3 - $16.99
TADALAFIL - $16.99
VARDENAFIL - $16.99*​
*More specials: Exemestane - $34.99 ,
MK-2866 - $74.99, GW - $74.99​*


*USE FREESHIP FOR FREE USA SHIPPING
*​*

​CLICK TO GET THESE DEALS NOW!​*


----------



## evolutionpep (Jul 29, 2014)

We will be releasing by far the nicest website in the industry shortly... there is not a single site out there that can match ours. Aside from the industry leading products, we will now have the most state of the art website coming soon. Goodbye competition!


----------



## evolutionpep (Jul 30, 2014)

*Exem!*


*On Sale:
Exemestane*​


*Buy 1 Get 1 Free
@ $42.99*


*Limited Time Offer. 


Thanks for being a loyal Evolution Peptides customer. We hope you enjoy our site!
Limited Time Offers.*
*Click to Buy **Now*​


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 30, 2014)

how do u make money lol


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 1, 2014)

*YOUR NUMBER ONE SOURCE FOR PEPTIDES IS CELEBRATING THE START OF FOOTBALL AND FUTBOL WITH A BOGO ON THE FOLLOWING RESEARCH CHEMICALS! START YOUR SEASON OFF WITH A TOUCHDOWN OR GOALASO!!!!!*


*WE ARE YOUR SOURCE FOR THE FINEST QUALITY AND MOST COMPETITIVELY PRICED RESEARCH PEPTIDES AND CHEMICALS! CLICK TODAY EVOLUTIONPEPTIDES.COM!*


*BUY 1 GET 1 FREE CHEM SPECIALS @ $29.99*


*CLOMIPHENE
SILDENAFIL
VARDENAFIL
TAMOXIFEN
TADALAFIL
T3
CLENBUTEROL*


*BUY 1 GET 1 FREE CHEM EXCLUSIVE @ $42.99*




*EXEMESTANE*


*NOW AVAILABLE:*
*ACE-031
FOLLISTATIN (LIMITED QTY)
EPITALON*


*WWW.EVOLUTIONPEPTIDES.COM*


*PEPTIDE SPECIALS*


*MELANOTAN II - $16.99
IGF DES - $59.00
IGF LR3 - $59.00*


*BUY 1 GET 1 FREE USA PEPTIDES PRICES DROPPED!*


*FRAG - $36.99
GHRP-2 - $22.99
GHRP-6 - $22.99
HEXARELIN - $17.99
MOD GRF 1-29 (CJC w/o DAC) - $27.99*


*WWW.EVOLUTIONPEPTIDES.COM*


*NO PROMO CODES NEEDED! USE* *FREESHIP **FOR FREE USA SHIPPING!*


*LETS KICK THIS SEASON OFF RIGHT!! WE TRULY VALUE YOU CHOOSING US AND STRIVE TO MAKE YOUR EXPERIENCE BETTER EVERYDAY! WE HAVE SOME MAJOR ANNOUNCEMENTS COMING UP IN THE NEXT FEW WEEKS &#150; BRAND NEW WEBSITE AND MOBILE LAUNCH! GET READY FOR IT.*


*WWW.EVOLUTIONPEPTIDES.COM*​


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 1, 2014)

Boom!!!!


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 1, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> how do u make money lol



Hahahahhaha


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 4, 2014)

*YOUR NUMBER ONE SOURCE FOR PEPTIDES IS CELEBRATING THE START OF FOOTBALL & FUTBOL WITH A BOGO ON THE FOLLOWING RESEARCH CHEMICALS! START YOUR SEASON OFF WITH A TOUCHDOWN OR GOALASO!!!!!*WE ARE YOUR SOURCE FOR THE FINEST QUALITY AND MOST COMPETITIVELY PRICED RESEARCH PEPTIDES AND CHEMICALS! CLICK TODAY EVOLUTIONPEPTIDES.COM!BUY 1 GET 1 FREE CHEM SPECIALS @ $29.99CLENBUTEROL
CLOMIPHENE
SILDENAFIL
VARDENAFIL
TAMOXIFEN
TADALAFIL
T3BUY 1 GET 1 FREE CHEM EXCLUSIVE @ $42.99EXEMESTANENOW AVAILABLE:
ACE-031
FOLLISTATIN (LIMITED QTY)
EPITALONPEPTIDE SPECIALSMELANOTAN II - $16.99
IGF DES - $59.00
IGF LR3 - $59.00BUY 1 GET 1 FREE USA PEPTIDES PRICES DROPPED!FRAG - $36.99
GHRP-2 - $22.99
GHRP-6 - $22.99
HEXARELIN - $17.99
MOD GRF 1-29 (CJC w/o DAC) - $27.99NO PROMO CODES NEEDED! USE FREESHIP FOR FREE USA SHIPPING!LETS KICK THIS SEASON OFF RIGHT!! WE TRULY VALUE YOU CHOOSING US AND STRIVE TO MAKE YOUR EXPERIENCE BETTER EVERYDAY! WE HAVE SOME MAJOR ANNOUNCEMENTS COMING UP IN THE NEXT FEW WEEKS &#150; BRAND NEW WEBSITE AND MOBILE LAUNCH! GET READY FOR IT.​


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 7, 2014)

*Folli has been reduced to $132.99!!!!!*​


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 8, 2014)

*Helix Ladies Racerback Tank - NOW AVAILABLE !!!! LADIES GO GET YOUR EVO GEAR!!!!​*


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 11, 2014)

*Liquids Buy 1 Get 1 Free and more...!*
*We are your source for the finest quality and most competitively priced research peptides and chemicals! Click today to enjoy our newly designed website EvolutionPeptides.com!*


*Weekly Specials and Promo Codes Always Available
Secure Shopping with Highest Grade SSL Security
Free Shipping on Orders over $250
Personal Customer Service 24/7
*
*Buy 1 Get 1 Free Liquids:
ALL @ $29.99*


*CLENBUTEROL
CLOMIPHENE
TADALALFIL
TAMOXIFEN
T3
SILDENAFIL
VARDENAFIL*


*ONLY THE BEST FROM TEAM EVOLUTION*


Get these deals today, click here!


*Other Sale Items*
*Melanotan $16.99
IGF LR3 $59
IGF DES $59*


*BOGO Peptides are also still running strong. *


*Use code* *EVO15 **for 15% off OR use code* *FREESHIP* *for Free USA Shipping. *


_*EVO APPARREL IS LIVE ON THE SITE TOO!*_


Get these deals today!​


----------



## roidraver (Aug 12, 2014)

evolutionpep said:


> *Liquids Buy 1 Get 1 Free and more...!*
> *We are your source for the finest quality and most competitively priced research peptides and chemicals! Click today to enjoy our newly designed website EvolutionPeptides.com!*
> 
> 
> ...



Hi EVO,

I noticed that you offer 15% off or Free shipping to the USA but do you offer anything to Australia?

I tried adding the 15% off code and it said "success" but on the next page the price stayed the same. My main issue is the cost of postage, spending $40+ on products and then spending $40 on postage sucks especially when other peptide suppliers charge 10-15 ($16-25) pounds max. Wanted to try EVO due to some of the good reviews it seems to have.


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 15, 2014)

roidraver said:


> Hi EVO,
> 
> I noticed that you offer 15% off or Free shipping to the USA but do you offer anything to Australia?
> 
> I tried adding the 15% off code and it said "success" but on the next page the price stayed the same. My main issue is the cost of postage, spending $40+ on products and then spending $40 on postage sucks especially when other peptide suppliers charge 10-15 ($16-25) pounds max. Wanted to try EVO due to some of the good reviews it seems to have.




Your not processing the order so the 15% is not coming off. When you process the order you will notice 15% has been deducted.


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 15, 2014)

*Liquids Buy 1 Get 1 Free and more...!*​
*We are your source for the finest quality and most competitively priced research peptides and chemicals! Click today to enjoy our newly designed website EvolutionPeptides.com!*


*Weekly Specials and Promo Codes Always Available**
Secure Shopping with Highest Grade SSL Security
Free Shipping on Orders over $250
Personal Customer Service 24/7
*
*Buy 1 Get 1 Free Liquids:**
ALL @ $29.99*


*CLENBUTEROL**
CLOMIPHENE
TADALALFIL
TAMOXIFEN
T3
SILDENAFIL
VARDENAFIL*


*ONLY THE BEST FROM TEAM EVOLUTION*


Get these deals today, click here!


*Other Sale Items*
*Melanotan $16.99**
IGF LR3 $59
IGF DES $59*


*BOGO Peptides are also still running strong. *


*Use code* *EVO15 **for 15% off OR use code* *FREESHIP* *for Free USA Shipping. *


_*EVO APPARREL IS LIVE ON THE SITE TOO!*_


Get these deals today!​


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 18, 2014)

*Liquids Buy 1 Get 1 Free and more...!*​
*We are your source for the finest quality and most competitively priced research peptides and chemicals! Click today to enjoy our newly designed website EvolutionPeptides.com!*


*Weekly Specials and Promo Codes Always Available**
Secure Shopping with Highest Grade SSL Security
Free Shipping on Orders over $250
Personal Customer Service 24/7
*
*Buy 1 Get 1 Free Liquids:**
ALL @ $29.99*


*CLENBUTEROL**
CLOMIPHENE
TADALALFIL
TAMOXIFEN
T3
SILDENAFIL
VARDENAFIL*


*ONLY THE BEST FROM TEAM EVOLUTION*


Get these deals today, click here!


*Other Sale Items*
*Melanotan $16.99**
IGF LR3 $59
IGF DES $59*


*BOGO Peptides are also still running strong. *


*Use code* *EVO15 **for 15% off OR use code* *FREESHIP* *for Free USA Shipping. *


_*EVO APPARREL IS LIVE ON THE SITE TOO!*_


Get these deals today!​


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 20, 2014)

Last day for bogo chems!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 25, 2014)

*Insane Sales right now!!*


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 27, 2014)

*
Get 20% off the Best!
Use code BEST20 at checkout.​**​**


Good through Tuesday night 8/26/14 @ 4am EST. 
Excludes marked non-sale items


We hope you enjoy this discount.
Limited Time Offer. Excludes marked non-sale items.​*

*CLICK HERE TO GET
THESE SAVINGS NOW!*​


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 2, 2014)

*FROM YOUR TEAM @ EVOLUTION PEPTIDES*


*We just want to say... enjoy the long weekend! And here's a special promo code for 25% off on us!*


*3DAYSOFF
*
*Simply enter the code at check out. Conditions may apply.
Excludes certain items that are marked and already discounted over 40% off.*


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 9, 2014)

*FROM YOUR TEAM @ EVOLUTION PEPTIDES
*
*Enjoy a special promo code for 25% off on us!
Hurry... Ends tomorrow at Noon EST
*


*Use PROMO CODE......​*




*BLUE42*​


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 15, 2014)

[h=1]_VIP promo code for *25% off* select items!_[/h]_BLUE42_Simply enter the code at check out. Conditions may apply.
Excludes certain items that are marked no promo codes. Limited Offer.​


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 22, 2014)

*VIP promo code for 25% off select items!*




*BLUE42*


*Simply enter the code at check out. Conditions may apply.
Exclusions may apply to marked items. Limited Offer. Ends 12am 9/23/14*​


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 30, 2014)

[h=1]_HUGE Announcements coming very soon from Team Evolution. Stay tuned!

In the meantime enjoy your VIP promo code for*25% off* select items!_[/h]*BLUE42*

Simply enter the code at check out. Conditions may apply.
Exclusions may apply to marked items. Limited Offer. ​


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 6, 2014)

*HUGE Announcements coming very soon from Team Evolution. Stay tuned!


Get FREE SHIPPING for the weekend! Use the code below...*




FREESHIP​


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 6, 2014)

*HUGE Announcements coming very soon from Team Evolution. Stay tuned!


Get FREE SHIPPING for the weekend! Use the code below...*




FREESHIP​


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 9, 2014)

*New Site coming soon!!!!!!! Until enjoy Free Shipping using **FREESHIP **at checkout!!!!*​


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 10, 2014)

*Welcome to EVOLUTION?s BIG THINGS PRELAUNCH SALE!*


*YOUR NUMBER ONE SOURCE FOR PEPTIDES IS CELEBRATING OUR BIG THINGS PRELAUNCH WITH SUPER SALES >>> 25% OFF CODE, BOGO?S, AND SPECIAL PRODUCT DISCOUNTS! SEE THE DETAILS BELOW FOR MORE?


WE ARE YOUR SOURCE FOR THE FINEST QUALITY AND MOST COMPETITIVELY PRICED RESEARCH PEPTIDES AND CHEMICALS! CLICK TODAY EVOLUTIONPEPTIDES.COM!*


*BOGO CHEM SPECIALS @ $29.99*
*CLENBUTEROL
TADALAFIL*


*PEPTIDE SPECIALS (NO CODES NEEDED)*
*MELANOTAN II - $16.99 !!!!!
IGF DES - $59.00
IGF LR3 - $59.00*


*BUY 1 GET 1 FREE USA PEPTIDES PRICES DROPPED!*
*FRAG - $36.99
GHRP-2 - $23.99
GHRP-6 - $23.99
HEXARELIN - $19.99
MOD GRF 1-29 (CJC w/o DAC) - $29.50*


*YOUR CHOICE PROMO CODE, YOU CAN USE ONE ON AVAILABLE PRODUCTS *(see product pages for details)
*CHOOSE ONE: *
*USE FREESHIP FOR FREE USA SHIPPING!
USE MLB25 FOR 25% OFF SELECT PRODUCTS*


*NOW AVAILABLE:*
*ACE-031
FOLLISTATIN 
EPITALON*
*WE TRULY VALUE YOU CHOOSING US AND STRIVE TO MAKE YOUR EXPERIENCE BETTER EVERYDAY! MAKE SURE YOU SIGN UP FOR OUR NEWSLETTER TO GET NOTIFIED FIRST OF OUR NEW WEBSITE, MOBILE SITE AND PRODUCT LAUNCH! GET READY FOR IT.*


Research Peptieds for Sale | Evolution Peptide Research Chems​


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 17, 2014)

*Welcome to EVOLUTION?s BIG THINGS PRELAUNCH SALE!*


*YOUR NUMBER ONE SOURCE FOR PEPTIDES IS CELEBRATING OUR BIG THINGS PRELAUNCH WITH SUPER SALES >>> 25% OFF CODE, BOGO?S, AND SPECIAL PRODUCT DISCOUNTS! SEE THE DETAILS BELOW FOR MORE?


LOOK SOON FOR OUR NEW WEBSITE AND MOBILE SITE! GET READY FOR IT.
WE TRULY VALUE YOU CHOOSING US AND STRIVE TO MAKE YOUR EXPERIENCE BETTER EVERYDAY! 
*


*BOGO CHEM SPECIALS @ $29.99*
*CLENBUTEROL
TADALAFIL*


*PEPTIDE SPECIALS (NO CODES NEEDED)*
*MELANOTAN II - $16.99 !!!!!
IGF DES - $59.00
IGF LR3 - $59.00*




*ONLY THE BEST FROM TEAM EVOLUTION*


*Get these deals today!*
*
BUY 1 GET 1 FREE USA PEPTIDES!*
*FRAG - $36.99
GHRP-2 - $23.99
GHRP-6 - $23.99
HEXARELIN - $19.99
MOD GRF 1-29 (CJC w/o DAC) - $29.50*


*YOUR CHOICE OF PROMO CODE
(see product pages for details)
CHOOSE ONE: 
*
*USE FREESHIP FOR FREE USA SHIPPING!
USE MLB25 FOR 25% OFF SELECT PRODUCTS


Get these deals today!*​


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 20, 2014)

*Welcome to EVOLUTION?s BIG THINGS PRELAUNCH SALE!*


*YOUR NUMBER ONE SOURCE FOR PEPTIDES IS CELEBRATING OUR BIG THINGS PRELAUNCH WITH SUPER SALES >>> 25% OFF CODE, BOGO?S, AND SPECIAL PRODUCT DISCOUNTS! SEE THE DETAILS BELOW FOR MORE?


LOOK SOON FOR OUR NEW WEBSITE AND MOBILE SITE! GET READY FOR IT.
WE TRULY VALUE YOU CHOOSING US AND STRIVE TO MAKE YOUR EXPERIENCE BETTER EVERYDAY! *



*BOGO CHEM SPECIALS @ $29.99*
*CLENBUTEROL
TADALAFIL*


*PEPTIDE SPECIALS (NO CODES NEEDED)*
*MELANOTAN II - $16.99 !!!!!
IGF DES - $59.00
IGF LR3 - $59.00*




*ONLY THE BEST FROM TEAM EVOLUTION*






*BUY 1 GET 1 FREE USA PEPTIDES!*
*FRAG - $36.99
GHRP-2 - $23.99
GHRP-6 - $23.99
HEXARELIN - $19.99
MOD GRF 1-29 (CJC w/o DAC) - $29.50*


*YOUR CHOICE OF PROMO CODE
(see product pages for details)
CHOOSE ONE: *


*USE **FREESHIP* *FOR FREE USA SHIPPING!*
*USE* *MLB25* *FOR 25% OFF SELECT PRODUCTS*


*Get these deals today!*​


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 29, 2014)

*Prepare for the Next Level of Evolution!*


*YOUR NUMBER ONE SOURCE FOR PEPTIDES IS CELEBRATING OUR BIG THINGS PRELAUNCH WITH SUPER SALES >>> 25% OFF CODE, BOGO?S, AND SPECIAL PRODUCT DISCOUNTS! SEE THE DETAILS BELOW FOR MORE?


LOOK SOON FOR OUR NEW WEBSITE AND MOBILE SITE! GET READY FOR IT.
WE TRULY VALUE YOU CHOOSING US AND STRIVE TO MAKE YOUR EXPERIENCE BETTER EVERYDAY! *

*ONLY THE BEST FROM TEAM EVOLUTION*




*BUY 1 GET 1 FREE USA PEPTIDES!*
*FRAG - $36.99
GHRP-2 - $23.99
GHRP-6 - $23.99
HEXARELIN - $19.99
MOD GRF 1-29 (CJC w/o DAC) - $29.50*


*YOUR CHOICE OF PROMO CODE*
*(see product pages for details)
CHOOSE ONE: *


USE *FREESHIP* *FOR FREE USA SHIPPING!*
*USE* *MLB25 **FOR 25% OFF SELECT PRODUCTS*


Peptides for Sale | Evolution Peptides Research Chems


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 30, 2014)

*Prepare for the Next Level of Evolution!*




*YOUR NUMBER ONE SOURCE FOR PEPTIDES IS CELEBRATING OUR BIG THINGS PRELAUNCH WITH SUPER SALES >>> 25% OFF CODE, BOGO?S, AND SPECIAL PRODUCT DISCOUNTS! SEE THE DETAILS BELOW FOR MORE?


LOOK SOON FOR OUR NEW WEBSITE AND MOBILE SITE! GET READY FOR IT.
WE TRULY VALUE YOU CHOOSING US AND STRIVE TO MAKE YOUR EXPERIENCE BETTER EVERYDAY! *






*ONLY THE BEST FROM TEAM EVOLUTION*


*Get these deals today!*


*BUY 1 GET 1 FREE USA PEPTIDES!*
*FRAG - $36.99
GHRP-2 - $23.99
GHRP-6 - $23.99
HEXARELIN - $19.99
MOD GRF 1-29 (CJC w/o DAC) - $29.50*


*YOUR CHOICE OF PROMO CODE*
(see product pages for details)
*CHOOSE ONE: *


*USE** FREESHIP **FOR FREE USA SHIPPING!*
*USE* *MLB25* *FOR 25% OFF SELECT PRODUCTS*


*
Get these deals today!*








[/CENTER]


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 5, 2014)

*Prepare for the Next Level of Evolution!*




*YOUR NUMBER ONE SOURCE FOR PEPTIDES IS CELEBRATING OUR BIG THINGS PRELAUNCH WITH SUPER SALES >>> 25% OFF CODE, BOGO?S, AND SPECIAL PRODUCT DISCOUNTS! SEE THE DETAILS BELOW FOR MORE?**


LOOK SOON FOR OUR NEW WEBSITE AND MOBILE SITE! GET READY FOR IT.
WE TRULY VALUE YOU CHOOSING US AND STRIVE TO MAKE YOUR EXPERIENCE BETTER EVERYDAY! *






*ONLY THE BEST FROM TEAM EVOLUTION*


*Get these deals today!*


*BUY 1 GET 1 FREE USA PEPTIDES!*
*FRAG - $36.99**
GHRP-2 - $23.99
GHRP-6 - $23.99
HEXARELIN - $19.99
MOD GRF 1-29 (CJC w/o DAC) - $29.50*


*YOUR CHOICE OF PROMO CODE*
(see product pages for details)
*CHOOSE ONE: *


*USE** FREESHIP **FOR FREE USA SHIPPING!*
*USE* *MLB25* *FOR 25% OFF SELECT PRODUCTS*


www.evolutionpeptides.com"]*
Get these deals today!*[/URL]










​[/URL]​
[/CENTER]


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 7, 2014)

*New Website will be out any day now!!! Get ready for the best website in the industry!!!!!!!!!!  *


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 11, 2014)

*SPOTLIGHT:*


*MELANOTAN 2* *$16.99*


*CJC W/O DAC $25*
*BUY 1, GET 1 FREE!*


*And more from Team Evo...*


*Use code **FREESHIP **for Free Standard Shipping. Good through Monday night 11/10/14 @ Midnight EST.**
*


*BYE NOW*








​[/URL]


----------



## shawjor (Nov 11, 2014)

evolutionpep said:


> *New Website will be out any day now!!! Get ready for the best website in the industry!!!!!!!!!!  *


Hi my friend can you send me the link to your site thank you


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 14, 2014)

*YOUR NUMBER ONE SOURCE FOR PEPTIDES IS CELEBRATING THE START OF THE HOLIDAYS WITH A REFRESHING SALE! WE ARE YOUR SOURCE FOR THE FINEST QUALITY AND MOST COMPETITIVELY PRICED RESEARCH PEPTIDES AND CHEMICALS! CLICK TODAY EVOLUTIONPEPTIDES.COM!
*
*SPOTLIGHT SALES!*


*MELANOTAN II - $16.99
CJC 1295 w/o DAC (MOD GRF 1-29) - $25.00 BUY 1 GET 1 FREE!!!*


*LIQUID SPECIALS!*


*CLENBUTEROL - $21.99
TADALAFIL - $21.99
CLOMIPHENE - $21.99
T3 - $27.99 BUY 2 GET 1 FREE
TAMOXIFEN - $27.99 BUY 2 GET 1 FREE*


*PEPTIDE SPECIALS!*


*IGF DES - $59.00
IGF LR3 - $59.00
FRAG - $36.99 BOGO
GHRP-2 - $23.99 BOGO
GHRP-6 - $23.99 BOGO
HEXARELIN - $19.99 BOGO*


*NO PROMO CODES NEEDED!*


*USE* *FREESHIP **FOR FREE USA SHIPPING!*


*DONT FORGET NOW AVAILABLE:*
*EPITALON
ACE-031
FOLLISTATIN (LIMITED)*


*WE TRULY VALUE YOU CHOOSING US AND STRIVE TO MAKE YOUR EXPERIENCE BETTER EVERYDAY! WE HAVE SOME MAJOR ANNOUNCEMENTS IN THE WORKS ? NEW PRODUCTS AND BRAND NEW WEBSITE AND MOBILE LAUNCH! GET READY FOR IT.*


*www.evolutionpeptides.com*


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 14, 2014)

*YOUR NUMBER ONE SOURCE FOR PEPTIDES IS CELEBRATING THE START OF THE HOLIDAYS WITH A REFRESHING SALE! WE ARE YOUR SOURCE FOR THE FINEST QUALITY AND MOST COMPETITIVELY PRICED RESEARCH PEPTIDES AND CHEMICALS! CLICK TODAY EVOLUTIONPEPTIDES.COM!
*
*SPOTLIGHT SALES!*


*MELANOTAN II - $16.99
CJC 1295 w/o DAC (MOD GRF 1-29) - $25.00 BUY 1 GET 1 FREE!!!*


*LIQUID SPECIALS!*


*CLENBUTEROL - $21.99
TADALAFIL - $21.99
CLOMIPHENE - $21.99
T3 - $27.99 BUY 2 GET 1 FREE
TAMOXIFEN - $27.99 BUY 2 GET 1 FREE*


*PEPTIDE SPECIALS!*


*IGF DES - $59.00
IGF LR3 - $59.00
FRAG - $36.99 BOGO
GHRP-2 - $23.99 BOGO
GHRP-6 - $23.99 BOGO
HEXARELIN - $19.99 BOGO*


*NO PROMO CODES NEEDED!*


*USE* *FREESHIP **FOR FREE USA SHIPPING!*


*DONT FORGET NOW AVAILABLE:*
*EPITALON
ACE-031
FOLLISTATIN (LIMITED)*


*WE TRULY VALUE YOU CHOOSING US AND STRIVE TO MAKE YOUR EXPERIENCE BETTER EVERYDAY! WE HAVE SOME MAJOR ANNOUNCEMENTS IN THE WORKS ? NEW PRODUCTS AND BRAND NEW WEBSITE AND MOBILE LAUNCH! GET READY FOR IT.*


*www.evolutionpeptides.com*


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 17, 2014)

*SPOTLIGHT:
*
*MELANOTAN 2 $16.99


CJC W/O DAC $25
BUY 1, GET 1 FREE!*


*And more from Team Evo...


Use code FREESHIP for Free Standard Shipping. Good through Monday @ Midnight.*


*BUY NOW!*​


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 20, 2014)

*THE EVOLUTION IS HERE*​


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 24, 2014)

*Welcome to Evolution 2.0!*
*We are your source for the finest quality and most competitively priced research peptides and chemicals! Click today to enjoy our newly designed website EvolutionPeptides.com!*


*Daily, Weekly Specials are Always Available
Secure Shopping with Highest Grade SSL Security
Free Shipping on Orders over $250
Personal Customer Service and brand new Help Center*

*What we've just done...*
*Last week we completed a major upgrade of our website and shopping platform... have you taken a minute to see it yet? We think some great improvements have been made! Check out some of our new features:*


*Create a New Member Account with ability to: *
*see order history, create support tickets, save addresses and payment info for expedited checkout and more!
New and Improved Checkout Process
New Shipping Methods
MOBILE SHOPPING PLATFORM!
Dynamic Promotions and Deals pages
Evolution Blog
Brand New 24/7 Help Center
New Support Ticket System
and lots more...
*



*For you...*
*To celebrate the launch of our brand new website and mobile platform, we wanted to give our loyal Evolution fans a sweet deal....*


*Use code **LAUNCH20* *for 20% off everything but bulk and combo packs!*


*Don't forget to sign up for a new member account so you can access all of our new features and special member promotions. Thanks for being a part of the new Evolution 2.0!*​


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 28, 2014)

*WELCOME TO EVOLUTION 2.0!*


*YOUR MOST TRUSTED SOURCE FOR PEPTIDES & RESEARCH CHEMICALS JUST LAUNCHED A HUGE UPGRADE TO THEIR WEBSITE! WE?VE REVOLUTIONIZED THE CUSTOMER EXPERIENCE WITH OUR SITE AND COMPANY. FIRST CHECK OUT OUR PROMO AND THEN NEW EVO FEATURES BELOW.*


*First things first...*


*TADALAFIL* *is Buy 1 Get 1 Free! No promo code needed. *


*Use code* *CYBER35* *for 35% everything but bulk/combos through Tuesday night 12/2 @ Midnight EST.*




*And finally...* *HERE?S JUST SOME OF OUR NEW SITE FEATURES:*


*NEW MOBILE SHOPPING!
NEW SECURE MEMBER ACCOUNTS
MEMBER DASHBOARD WITH REALTIME ORDER STATUS AND HISTORY
NEW DYNAMIC DEALS PAGE
NEW DAILY DEALS (TO BE ADDED SOON)
FASTER CHECKOUT (ESPECIALLY FOR MEMBERS)
NEW SHIPPING OPTIONS
NEW EVOLUTION BLOG
NEW 24/7 HELP CENTER WITH TICKET SUPPORT
NEW SSL ENCRYPTION FOR SECURITY AND PRIVACY*


*DON?T BE FOOLED BY COMPANIES OFFERING 1000% OFF OR JUST TRYING TO GIVE POOR PRODUCTS AWAY FOR NOTHING. WHEN YOU COME TO THE EVOLUTION YOU KNOW WHAT YOU ARE GETTING, YOU KNOW THE QUALITY IN OUR PRODUCTS AND CUSTOMER SERVICE AND YOU KNOW YOUR INFORMATION IS SECURE! WE STRIVE FOR SATISFACTION, SPEED, SECURITY AND QUALITY.


WE ARE YOUR SOURCE FOR THE FINEST QUALITY AND MOST COMPETITIVELY PRICED RESEARCH PEPTIDES AND CHEMICALS! CLICK TODAY EVOLUTIONPEPTIDES.COM! BE SURE TO CREATE A MEMBER ACCOUNT AND SIGN UP FOR OUR NEWSLETTER TO KEEP UP TO DATE WITH THE BEST SALES AND LATEST NEWS YEAR ROUND!*


*PSSSS... USE CODE FREESHIP IF YOU?D RATHER HAVE FREE USA SHIPPING!*


*Deals for Buying Peptides | Evolution Peptides Research Chems*​


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 30, 2014)

*Time to liftoff: Cyber monday 35% off + bogo insane sale from evolution!*



​


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 3, 2014)

​


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 10, 2014)

*WELCOME TO EVOLUTION 2.0!


YOUR MOST TRUSTED SOURCE FOR PEPTIDES & RESEARCH CHEMICALS JUST LAUNCHED A HUGE UPGRADE TO THEIR WEBSITE! WE?VE REVOLUTIONIZED THE CUSTOMER EXPERIENCE WITH OUR SITE AND COMPANY. FIRST CHECK OUT OUR PROMO AND THEN NEW EVO FEATURES BELOW.


Here we go...






Missed last week's big sales!? Our new holiday BLUE FRIDAY is for you! Use code PERFECT35 for 35% OFF everything but bulk/combos 


And finally... HERE?S JUST SOME OF OUR NEW SITE FEATURES:


NEW MOBILE SHOPPING!
NEW SECURE MEMBER ACCOUNTS
MEMBER DASHBOARD WITH REALTIME ORDER STATUS AND HISTORY
NEW DYNAMIC DEALS PAGE
NEW DAILY DEALS (TO BE ADDED SOON)
FASTER CHECKOUT (ESPECIALLY FOR MEMBERS)
NEW SHIPPING OPTIONS
NEW EVOLUTION BLOG
NEW 24/7 HELP CENTER WITH TICKET SUPPORT
NEW SSL ENCRYPTION FOR SECURITY AND PRIVACY


DON?T BE FOOLED BY COMPANIES OFFERING 1000% OFF OR JUST TRYING TO GIVE POOR PRODUCTS AWAY FOR NOTHING. WHEN YOU COME TO THE EVOLUTION YOU KNOW WHAT YOU ARE GETTING, YOU KNOW THE QUALITY IN OUR PRODUCTS AND CUSTOMER SERVICE AND YOU KNOW YOUR INFORMATION IS SECURE! WE STRIVE FOR SATISFACTION, SPEED, SECURITY AND QUALITY.


WE ARE YOUR SOURCE FOR THE FINEST QUALITY AND MOST COMPETITIVELY PRICED RESEARCH PEPTIDES AND CHEMICALS! 


PSSSS... USE CODE FREESHIP IF YOU?D RATHER HAVE FREE USA SHIPPING!*​


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 15, 2014)

*EVOLUTIONPEPTIDES​*


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 29, 2014)

*







We Like 40% Off!
Use code PHISH40 at checkout for 40% off.


Good through 12/30/14 @ 3:59AM EST.​*


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 6, 2015)

*We hope everyone had a happy new year!! if you have no signed up for our​**NEWSLETTER* *please do so!!!!*​


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 13, 2015)

*SALE EXTENDED UNTIL 3:59AM EST TONIGHT!!!*



*Spend $100, Get $10 Off
Spend $200, Get $30 Off
Spend $300, Get $50 Off*


*It's automatic in your cart! 
No promo codes needed.*


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 15, 2015)

*Join the Evolution!*


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 19, 2015)

*Get FREE SHIPPING TONIGHT!
Use the code below...*




*FREESHIP*​


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 21, 2015)

* if you have not signed up for our **NEWSLETTER* *please do so!!!!*


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 23, 2015)

*Evolution!*​


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 29, 2015)

*Welcome to EVOLUTION?s SUPERBOWL DYNASTY SALE!*


*YOUR NUMBER ONE SOURCE FOR PEPTIDES IS CELEBRATING THE SUPERBOWL WITH SUPER SALES >>> 40% OFF CODE, BOGO?S, AND SPECIAL PRODUCT DISCOUNTS! SEE THE DETAILS BELOW FOR MORE?
*
*CLICK TODAY* *EVOLUTIONPEPTIDES.COM*!




*YOUR CHOICE PROMO CODE 
(FYI discounts do not apply to combo packs, see product pages for details)
CHOOSE ONE: *


*USE **FREESHIP* *FOR FREE USA SHIPPING!*
*USE **PATS40* *FOR 40% OFF SELECT PRODUCTS*
*
BUY 1 GET 1 FREE USA PEPTIDES PRICES DEFLATED!!*
*FRAG - $36.99
GHRP-2 - $23.99
GHRP-6 - $23.99
HEXARELIN - $19.99
MOD GRF 1-29 (CJC w/o DAC) - $29.50*


*RESEARCH CHEM PRICES DEFLATED!!*
*TADALAFIL - $26.99
CLENBUTEROL - $26.99
EXEMESTANE - $36.99*


*NOW AVAILABLE:*
*ACE-031
FOLLISTATIN 
EPITALON (HOT SELLER!)*


*WE TRULY VALUE YOU CHOOSING US AND STRIVE TO MAKE YOUR EXPERIENCE BETTER EVERYDAY! 


MAKE SURE YOU SIGN UP FOR OUR NEWSLETTER TO GET NOTIFIED FIRST OF SPECIAL SALES AND ANNOUNCEMENTS! GET READY FOR IT. LETS GO PATRIOTS!!*​


----------



## evolutionpep (Feb 3, 2015)

*Welcome to EVOLUTION?s SUPERBOWL DYNASTY SALE!*


*YOUR NUMBER ONE SOURCE FOR PEPTIDES IS CELEBRATING THE SUPERBOWL WITH SUPER SALES >>> 40% OFF CODE, BOGO?S, AND SPECIAL PRODUCT DISCOUNTS! SEE THE DETAILS BELOW FOR MORE?


CLICK TODAY EVOLUTIONPEPTIDES.COM!*


*
YOUR CHOICE PROMO CODE 
(FYI discounts do not apply to combo packs, see product pages for details)
CHOOSE ONE: *


*USE **FREESHIP* *FOR FREE USA SHIPPING!
USE* *PATS40* *FOR 40% OFF SELECT PRODUCTS*


*BUY 1 GET 1 FREE USA PEPTIDES PRICES DEFLATED!!*
*FRAG - $36.99
GHRP-2 - $23.99
GHRP-6 - $23.99
HEXARELIN - $19.99
MOD GRF 1-29 (CJC w/o DAC) - $29.50*


*RESEARCH CHEM PRICES DEFLATED!!*
*TADALAFIL - $26.99
CLENBUTEROL - $26.99
EXEMESTANE - $36.99*


_*NOW AVAILABLE:*_
*ACE-031
FOLLISTATIN 
EPITALON (HOT SELLER!)


WE TRULY VALUE YOU CHOOSING US AND STRIVE TO MAKE YOUR EXPERIENCE BETTER EVERYDAY!*​


----------



## evolutionpep (Feb 4, 2015)

*Welcome to EVOLUTION?s SUPERBOWL DYNASTY SALE!*​


*YOUR NUMBER ONE SOURCE FOR PEPTIDES IS CELEBRATING THE SUPERBOWL WITH SUPER SALES  40% OFF CODE, BOGO?S, AND SPECIAL PRODUCT DISCOUNTS! SEE THE DETAILS BELOW FOR MORE?**


CLICK TODAY EVOLUTIONPEPTIDES.COM!*


*
YOUR CHOICE PROMO CODE 
(FYI discounts do not apply to combo packs, see product pages for details)
CHOOSE ONE: *


*USE **FREESHIP* *FOR FREE USA SHIPPING!**
USE* *PATS40* *FOR 40% OFF SELECT PRODUCTS*


*BUY 1 GET 1 FREE USA PEPTIDES PRICES DEFLATED!!*
*FRAG - $36.99**
GHRP-2 - $23.99
GHRP-6 - $23.99
HEXARELIN - $19.99
MOD GRF 1-29 (CJC w/o DAC) - $29.50*


*RESEARCH CHEM PRICES DEFLATED!!*
*TADALAFIL - $26.99**
CLENBUTEROL - $26.99
EXEMESTANE - $36.99*


_*NOW AVAILABLE:*_
*ACE-031**
FOLLISTATIN 
EPITALON (HOT SELLER!)


WE TRULY VALUE YOU CHOOSING US AND STRIVE TO MAKE YOUR EXPERIENCE BETTER EVERYDAY!*​


----------



## evolutionpep (Feb 10, 2015)

*SUPERBOWL DYNASTY SALE!*




*USE CODE* *PATS40* *FOR 40% OFF TONIGHT!*​


----------



## evolutionpep (Feb 12, 2015)

DON'T MISS THE DYNASTY SALE!
*USE CODE* *PATS40* *FOR 40% OFF TONIGHT! *


----------



## evolutionpep (Feb 16, 2015)

*GET IT NOW!*
*USE CODE* *PATS40 **FOR 40% OFF TONIGHT! *


----------



## evolutionpep (Feb 17, 2015)

*Still going strong!!!! use PATS40 for 40%  off!!!!!!*​


----------



## evolutionpep (Feb 20, 2015)

*Last Chance at 40% off!!!!! use PATS40!!!!!!​*​


----------



## evolutionpep (Feb 23, 2015)

*Best in Class, Lightning Speed Shipping for FREE!*
*Use code* *FREESHIP* *and get Free Standard USA Shipping. *


*Good through 2/23/15 @ Noon EST.*


*Limited Time Offer. *


----------



## evolutionpep (Mar 3, 2015)

*We let you choose!!!*
*You choose one promo code:*


*Use code **FREESHIP **Free Standard USA Shipping. *


*--OR--*


*Use code **HEAT25* *for 25% off. *


*Good thru 3/4/15 @ 11:59pm EST*


----------



## evolutionpep (Mar 4, 2015)

​


*We let you choose!!!*
*You choose one promo code:*


*Use code **FREESHIP **Free Standard USA Shipping. *


*--OR--*


*Use code **HEAT25* *for 25% off. *


*Good thru 3/4/15 @ 11:59pm EST*

​


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 4, 2015)

ah man....pats 40....ugh


----------



## evolutionpep (Mar 9, 2015)

Use code ARNOLD25 for 25% off


----------



## evolutionpep (Mar 10, 2015)

*use* *ARNOLD25* *for 25% off!!!!!!*​


----------



## evolutionpep (Mar 16, 2015)

*YOUR NUMBER ONE SOURCE FOR PEPTIDES IS CELEBRATING ST PATRICK'S DAY WITH LUCKY SALES  40% OFF CODE, BOGO?S, AND SPECIAL PRODUCT DISCOUNTS! SEE THE DETAILS BELOW FOR MORE?
*
*CLICK TODAY* *Research Peptides for Sale | Buy Peptides: Evolution Peptide | Evolution Peptides Research Chems*


*YOUR CHOICE PROMO CODES! CHOOSE ONE CODE PER ORDER:*


*USE CODE* *FREESHIP* *FOR FREE USA SHIPPING!*
*USE CODE **IRISH40* *FOR 40% OFF (DOES NOT APPLY TO COMBO PACKS)*
*USE CODE* *CLEN* *TO HAVE A FREE 30ML CLENBUTEROL ADDED TO YOUR ORDER (MEMBERS ONLY)*


*BUY 1 GET 1 FREE USA PEPTIDES SPECIALS:*


*FRAG - $36.99
GHRP-2 - $23.99
GHRP-6 - $23.99
MOD GRF 1-29 (CJC w/o DAC) - $29.50*


*RESEARCH CHEM SPECIALS:*


*TADALAFIL - $26.99
CLENBUTEROL - $26.99
EXEMESTANE - $36.99*


*OTHER PRODUCTS AVAILABLE:*


*FOLLISTATIN
EPITALON (HOT SELLER!)*


*CHECKOUT OUR NEW FEATURES: EVO?S NEW MOBILE SITE, MEMBER ACCOUNT DASHBOARD, SIMPLIFIED
SECURED CHECKOUT, HELP CENTER AND LOTS MORE.*


----------



## evolutionpep (Mar 23, 2015)

*St Patty's Sale Extended! *


*Use code* *IRISH40* *for 40% off!*


*OR
*
*Use code* *CLEN* *to add a FREE 30ml Clenbuterol to your order.*


****You MUST be a member to get this special*** Not a member? Sign up no**w*


----------



## evolutionpep (Mar 25, 2015)

*YOUR NUMBER ONE SOURCE FOR PEPTIDES IS DOING BIG THINGS FOR MARCH MADNESS! PROMO CODES, PRODUCT DISCOUNTS AND MORE... SEE THE DETAILS BELOW:*


*CLICK TODAY* >>> Research Peptides for Sale | Buy Peptides: Evolution Peptide | Evolution Peptides Research Chems


*\\\\ PROMO CODES \\\\*


*FOR MEMBERS ONLY (YOU MUST BE LOGGED IN!): USE CODE* *MAD40* *FOR 40% OFF*


*FOR NON-MEMBERS: USE CODE* *MAD35* *FOR 35% OFF*


*TO GET THE BIGGEST DISCOUNT, CREATE A FREE ACCOUNT AND BECOME A MEMBER!
CLICK HERE TO SIGN UP >>>* https://evolutionpeptides.com/customer/account/create/




*CHECKOUT OUR NEW FEATURES: EVO?S NEW MOBILE SITE, MEMBER ACCOUNT DASHBOARD, SIMPLIFIED & SECURED CHECKOUT, HELP CENTER AND LOTS MORE.*


*Create an Account >>> *https://evolutionpeptides.com/customer/account/create/


----------



## evolutionpep (Mar 30, 2015)

Sale still going!!


----------



## evolutionpep (Apr 6, 2015)

*Stay tuned for a new Evolution Sale coming up!!!*​


----------



## evolutionpep (Apr 16, 2015)

*Back by popular demand...*
_*Get $20 off every $100 in your cart!*_


Discounts will be automatically applied in your shopping cart.


****You MUST be signed in as a member to get this discount****


*Not a member? **Sign up now


*


----------



## evolutionpep (Apr 21, 2015)

*Back **by popular demand...*
*Get $20 off every $100 in your cart!*


*Discounts will be automatically applied in your shopping cart.*


****You MUST be signed in as a member to get this discount****


*Not a member? Sign up now!!!*​


----------



## evolutionpep (Apr 27, 2015)

*Members, hurry...*


*Get 40% off with our* *HOPE* *SALE!*


*Use code* *HOPE40* *at checkout*


***You must be signed in as a member to get this discount***
Not a member? Sign up now​


----------



## evolutionpep (May 5, 2015)

*Members,*


*Our 40% off HOPE Sale is winding down!*


*Use code* *HOPE40 **at checkout*


***You must be signed in as a member to get this discount***


----------



## evolutionpep (Jun 3, 2015)

Evo Nation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gearskie (Jun 12, 2015)

1st time purchaser. Have used MJR, & Superior before and their letro is awful. Just ordered some of yours. Hope it turns out well.


----------



## evolutionpep (Jun 15, 2015)

*It's Finals time!*


*Enjoy it. Use code* *FINALS40 **at checkout for 40% off.*


****You must be signed in as a member to get this discount***
Not a member? Sign up now*


*Limited Time Offer.
Does not apply to combo packs. 
Good thru 6/17/15 @ 11:59pm EST.*


HURRY FOR 40!​


----------



## evolutionpep (Jul 3, 2015)

*1-*


*MK-677 25mg per ml x 30 ml*


*2-*


*LGD-4033 10mg per ml x 30ml*


*3-*


*S4 anadrine 25mg per ml x 30ml*​


----------



## evolutionpep (Jul 20, 2015)

*Sunday Evo Sizzles...*


*Here's 30% off right now!*


*Use code **SUMMER30 *
*at checkout.
*


*New in the Lineup:*
S4 Anadrine!


----------



## dustincook87 (Aug 22, 2015)

135$ for ace 31 is outrageous. That price needs to come down 100$


----------

